#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-06
<fvahid> salam, vaghti mikham gcc-arm ro compile konam error migire
<fvahid> /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<fvahid> make[1]: *** [collect2.o] Error 1
<fvahid> :(
<the-light> fvahid: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257139
<lubotu3> bugs.gentoo.org bug 257139 in Ebuilds "net-misc/dhcdbd-3.0 - /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to '__open_missing_mode' declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<fvahid> the-light: lubotu3 age dorost shod khabaretoon mikonam, mamnoon
<fvahid> nemishe nemishe
<fvahid> ey khoda
<everplays> fvahid, hehe, haji 1kio seda kon ke komaket kone, na khoda ro
<fvahid> everplays: faghat khoda komakam mikone
<everplays> fvahid, dude aval bia vojoodesho sabet kon bad :)
<fvahid> haji: che esme ghashangi :)
<haji> :) mokhlesam
<fvahid> Installing GNU ARM toolchain on Linux
<fvahid> moshkel ine
<fvahid> tahala 10 bar in karo kardam inbar nemishe, mige nemisham
<fvahid> hey mizanam saresh ....
 * ilius hameye msg haye in channel ro 2 ta mibine!!
<ilius> wth :D
<haji> ilius, in chantas? v
<ilius> haji: solaye sakht nakon dige
<ilius> dorost shod
<ilius> empathy ghat zade bud
<haji> ilius, dude ba empathy miyay too IRC? mesle fosh mimoone interface-esh vase irc
<ilius> haji: are ghabul daram
<ilius> haji: vali dige che konim, shode messanger e default e gnome, pidgin aslan ba gnome3 match nist
<haji> hmm, are
<haji> aslan mikhan be gtk3 port-esh konan pidgin ro?
<ilius> nemidunam
<haji> anyway, man ke alaan gnome nadaram rahat :D
<ilius> chi dari?
<ilius> xfce?
<ilius> haji: ?
<haji> ilius, i3
<ilius> aha gofte budi
<haji> are fekr konam
<ilius> man tu in chand sal be in natije residam ke faghat ba gnome rahat hastam
<ilius> arch ham ke gnome2 ro drop kard
<ilius> bana be tofighe ejbari unadam soraghe gnome3
<ilius> :D
<haji> manam abzar hayi ke estefade mikonam hanooz gnome-e
<haji> vali ye tiling window manager lazem dashtam, ba in floating-a asabam be ham mirikht
<haji> vase hamin switch kardam be in
<ilius> man hanuz ye theme e dark e khub vase gtk3 peyda nakardam
<haji> vagarna hanoozam gnome-shell ro az git compile mikonam vase test-o in chiza :D
<ilius> sheytoone mige khodam beshinam ye gtk3 theme dorost konam
<haji> are, kari nadare hamash css0e
<haji> s/css0e/css-e/
<ilius> uhum
<haji> maour, be onvan-e tanha KDE kar-e inja khodet /part kon dude :D
<maour> :)
<maour> haji: hala chand nafarim mage
<maour> se ta ham ke bot hastan
<maour> albate oona kde karan :D
<haji> lol
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<haji> WhiteCrow1, dude in away message-et ro khamoosh kon marom doat mikonan :)
<WhiteCrow1> haji: salam dude sorry nabodan okay be cheshm alan miram khamosh esh mikonam
<mohsentux> کسی خبرنداره آق بهنام توکلی(مدیر سی تو) معمولا کی آن میشه؟
<ilius> mohsentux: email zadi behesh?
<mohsentux> آره همین الآن دیدمش حل شد
<mohsentux> آخه قراره تو جشن فارغ التحصیلی یه چندتا سی دی برام بفرسته
<mohsentux> راستی دوستان بنظرتون واسه همون جشن(بچه ها ی سوم ر اهنمایی)خوبه که اوبونتو11.04 بدم یا نه کاربا یونیتی سخت تر شده؟
<mohsentux> آخه من  با یونیتی کار نکردم
<Nu^253r> Xfcen Behtare
<Nu^253r> Xfce**
<mohsentux> Nu^253r: why?
<mohsentux> chon rahat tare?
<Nu^253r> it's lighter
<mohsentux> zibeie ham dare
<Nu^253r> and more robust
<mohsentux> far30 begu baba
<mohsentux> paydar hast/?
<mohsentux> بین اینا کدوم بهتره؟
<Nu^253r> are
<mohsentux> اوبونتو 11.4
<mohsentux> اوبونت 10.10
<mohsentux> مینت کا دی ای
<mohsentux> مینت گنوم
<mohsentux> کوبونتو؟
<mohsentux> ؟؟؟
<Nu^253r> mint zaheresh ghashang tare
<mohsentux> کدوم میزکار
<Nu^253r> man khodam xfce estefade mikonam
<Nu^253r> az gnome khosham nemiyad ziyad salighast
<Nu^253r> kde3 ro kheili dost dashtam
<Nu^253r> bayad bebini mohsentux az kodom khoshet miyad
<Nu^253r> midoni chi migam
<Nu^253r> alaf bayad be dahane bozi shirin bashe
<mohsentux> شقث
<mohsentux> با تشکر از مثالتون
<mohsentux> میدونم سلیقه ای هست اما می خوام بدونم کدوم راحت تره
<Nu^253r> hish kodom :D
<mohsentux> فکر کنم واسه تازه کارا گنوم بهتر باشه
<Nu^253r> hamashon yejoran
<mohsentux> حالا واقعا مینت خیلی راحت تر از اوبونتو یا نه؟
<Nu^253r> hamashon mesle haman karaishon be nazare man
<Nu^253r> rahatar boodanesho nemidonam mohsentux vali midonam khoshgel tare
<Nu^253r> mint "eye candy" ziyad dare
<Nu^253r> ubuntu na
<mohsentux> آی کندی چی بید؟
<mohsentux> منظور باگه
<mohsentux> ؟
<Nu^253r> mint az ubuntu derive shode,
<Nu^253r> na bug nist mohsentux
<Nu^253r> eyecandy yani jelvehaye zaheri ghashang
<Nu^253r> yani abnabat vase cheshm
<mohsentux> ok
<Nu^253r> .g define eyecandy
<Nu^253r> <Monk> 3,830,000 results | Showing results for define eye candy | Wikipedia @ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye%20Candy?redirect=no | eye candy - definition of  eye candy by the Free Online Dictionary ... @ http://www.thefreedictionary.com/eye+candy
<mohsentux> ملت عقلشون تو چشمشونه بخصوص بچه ها
<ilius> mohsentux: vali mint hardware support esh zayife fekr mikonam
<ilius> mohsentux: man hamun ubuntu ro tosie mikonam
<mohsentux> تو اوبونتو فلش و کدک ها از پیش نصب شدند؟
<Nu^253r> base mint ba ubuntu yekiye
<Nu^253r> age ubuntu support kone onam mikne
<ilius> Nu^253r: config e kernel eshun ham yekie? motmaeni?
<Nu^253r> livecd/dvd mikhay mohsentux ?!
<ilius> i dont think so
<ilius> Nu^253r: man tajrobeye khubi ba mint nadaram
<mohsentux> هم لایو هم نصبی
<mohsentux> اوخی
<mohsentux> پس همون اوبونتو رو میدم
<Nu^253r> man mint va ubuntu ro fagaht dar hade 30min bahashon kar kardam
<Nu^253r> onam live hardotashon
<ilius> توزیع‌هایی مثل مینت، همونقدر که زود جذب می‌کنن آدم رو، زود هم دفع می‌کنن
<ilius> کار هر کس نیست توزیع بیرون دادن
<Nu^253r> slackware khoobe
<Nu^253r> va debian
<ilius> حتی اگه ریمستر باشه
<haji> debian sucks
<mohsentux> خب من برا یتازه کار ا می گم دیگه
<ilius> haji: haji intori nagu
<haji> ilius, :D mint kheyli tatile dude, vali ba tavajoh be inke codec va flash dare taraf shayad live-esho estefade kone
<mohsentux> ا
<haji> age ina ro nadashte bashe, ki mitoone be bache 14 sale befahmoone codec chie ke bekhad bad bege chera codec-e mp3 toosh nist
<ilius> haji: tozie community-based mesle debian vojud nadare, manam debian ro monaseb vase desktop nemidunam, vali kolle community e gnu/linux be debian madyune
<Nu^253r> haji khodet az chi estefade mikoni
<ilius> haji: hamuntor ke be redhat va novell
<haji> ilius, hala inke madyoone ya madyoon nist dalil nemishe ke package-e zamaan-e dainasoora ro bede biroon dude, vali harfet ro ta hoodoodi ghabool daram
<haji> Nu^253r, foresight daram va fedora
<ilius> haji: be nazare man hich toziyi, be serfe 4 ta codec va application e pish farz nemitune movafagh bashe
<ashkan> ilius: saret shoolooghe alaan?
<haji> ilius, bedoone shak! vali deghat kon, vase bache haye 3om-e rahnamayi mikhad :)
<mohsentux> اولا که سوم راهنمایی بچه نیست
<mohsentux> خودمم همسنشونما
<mohsentux>  :D
<mohsentux> شوخی بود
<mohsentux> حالا جدی
<Nu^253r> bedroud hamegi
<mohsentux> اوبونتو11.4 یا 10.10 رو بدم
<ilius> haji: khob hamun bache haye sevom e rahnamayi age ba mint be moshkel haye mokhtalef (mesle moshkele sakht afzari) bar bokhoran (ke tu ubuntu nemikhoran) momkene dige bikhial e linux beshan
<mohsentux> از نظر راحتی
<mohsentux> گفتم که همون اوبونتو رو میدم
<haji> ilius, dude inke kollan nayad bala taraf mige CD moshkel dare
<mohsentux> حالا کدوم نسخه
<haji> ama age mp3 ham nakhoone taraf mige in kollan tatile
<ilius> mohsentux: rahati nesbi hast, va saligheyi
<haji> nokte ine
<mohsentux> آخه من با یونیتی کارنکردم
<mohsentux> نمی دونم کار باهاش سخت شده یا نه؟
<ilius> mohsentux: khob boro bahash kar kon!
<mohsentux> مثلا دسترسی هاش و تنظیماتش اونم واسه کسی که تا حالاهیچ توزیعی و  ندید
<mohsentux> ندیده
<mohsentux> بیست و چهارم جشنه و من همین امروز و فردا باید به بهنام جان بگم بفرسته
<ilius> mohsentux: اگه فقط راحتی مهمه، پس همون ویندوز براشون راحت‌تره در حال حاضر
<ilius> mohsentux: دلیلی نداره بیاد سراغ لینوکس
 * haji agrees hard
<haji> mohsentux, akhe bikari mikhay beheshoon linux bedi?
<mohsentux> آقا بین 10.10 با 10.04 کدوم راحت تره
<ilius> mohsentux: مسئله اینه که آدم باید پیشرفت کنه و بعضی وقتا بعضی عادت‌هاش رو کنار بذاره
<ilius> mohsentux: کشتی ما رو با این راحت‌تره ت
<ilius> :D
<ashkan> pisht ilius.
<haji> ilius, dude! chetori linux pishraft hesab mishe? hamoon windows az heme chi behtar-e jane linus :D
<mohsentux> آخه چون تو یونیتی تقریبا منو ها جمع شده می ترسم قاطی کنه طرف
<ilius> ashkan: bah bah salam aleykom
<ashkan> chetor metori ilius?
<ilius> haji: are jane linus
<ilius> haji: bichare linus
<ilius> haji: hame kase kuze ha ro saresh mishkanan
<haji> lol
<ilius> ashkan: hey zendegi migzare
<mohsentux> ilius: salamo dorud khoda bar u bad
<ilius> mohsentux: و رحمه الله
<ilius> یهو کانال چرا جوش عوض شد
<ilius> :D
<ashkan> ilius: man ye seri chiz-miz be in yaaroo taghvime ezaafe kardam. mikhaastam baraash ye python-bindings dorost konam, vali be yek seri moshkeli barkhordam. goftam biyaam baahaat ye mashverati bokonam.
<ilius> ashkan: hmmm
<mohsentux> ashkan: befarmaied paridid vasat bahse bikhod man
<mohsentux> ashkan: :d
<ashkan> ilius: oon output haaye farsi ro behesh ezaafe kardam (albate locale-aware nist), adad haaro ham felan farsi neshoon nemide.
<ashkan> mohsentux: dige IRC ke paridan vasate bahs nadaare, anarchism proper.
<ilius> mohsentux: به نظر من جدید بودنش می‌تونه جذاب هم باشه برای کاربر. چون خیلی ها میگن لینوکس از روی ویندوز کپی کاری می‌کنه
<ilius> ashkan: aha khoobe
<ashkan> ilius: bebinam, man ye seri data-type haayi mesle struct jtm o struct tm o inaaro chi kaar baayad bokonam too python?
<ilius> ashkan: vase bind kardn az swig estefade mishe
<ilius> ashkan: ye min
<ashkan> masalan man age bekhaam function e jstrftime() ro wrap esh konam chetori baayad in kaaro bokonam.
<ashkan> ilius: midoonam, raftam khoondamesh. ye library ham saakhtam baahaash.
<ashkan> too python ham import esh kardam.
<ilius> ashkan: aha
<ashkan> kaar ham mikone, masalan ye function i mesle jalali_is_jleap().
<ashkan> vali in voroodish int e.
<ashkan> khodesh ye typecase i daare gooyaa baraaye in.
<ashkan> vali masalan function i ke prototype esh intori baashe foo(struct jtm* jtm), ino chetori mishe too python estefaade kard azash?
<ilius> ashkan: vase struct ha (ta unjayi ke yadame) mokafat bud, vase gereftan har ozv az struct bayad ye function minevesgtim
<ilius> ashkan: albate kheili vaght pish bahash kar mikardam
<ilius> ashkan: shayad alan behtar shode bashe
<ilius> minevesgtim -> mineveshtim
<ashkan> ilius: fekr konam man baayad beshinam ye seri function e jodaa baraaye binding haaye python benevisam ke underlay esh hamoon function haaye library baashe, bad ye PyObject i chizi ro bargardoone.
<ilius> ashkan: are
<ilius> ashkan: va dar nahayat ye wrapper e python ham benevisi khube
<ilius> ashkan: ke taro tamiz beshe, oo beshe native beshe :D
<ashkan> to oon strftime() i ke khodet neveshte boodi prototype esh too python che shekli bood?
<ilius> ashkan:  prototype esh ?
<ilius> ashkan: kollan ba python neveshtam dige
<ashkan> aare, parameter haayi ke be function pass midi.
<ilius> w8
<ashkan> ilius: raasti oon vahid e AK chetore?
<ilius> ashkan: mashghoole dige
<ilius> ashkan: 2 hafte dige jamun avaz mishe, khabar dari?
<ashkan> ilius: nistesh dige tooye gtalk o inaa.
<ashkan> ilius: na, kojaa gharaare berin?
<ilius> ashkan: sazman aab
<ashkan> saazmaan aab?
<ilius> ashkan: sadeghie
<ashkan> oh!
<ilius> ashkan: sharghe sadeghie
<ilius> ashkan: haji man vase un strftime ye khalaghiat e ajib gharib zadam :D
<ilius> ashkan: piade sazish ro migam
<haji> ilius, marde hesabi mage nemidooni haji copyright dare :D
<ilius> haji: lol
<ashkan> chi kaar kardi ilius?
<ilius> haji: bebakhshid haji @tm
<ashkan> ilius: be oon vahid e aashghaal-kalle begoo biyaad roo gtalk yekami bezanam too saro kallash bekhandam behesh.
<haji> ilius, hehe, dude pas nazdik-e ma mishin :) albate daftar-e ma kashanie
<ilius> ashkan: format ro compile mikonam be ye formate dige, masalan  %Y/%m/%d tabdil mishe be %d/%d/%d   (yani 3 ta integer) va 3 ta function ke in 3 ta integer ro return mikonan :D
<ilius> ashkan: az in khalaghiat haye sabke pythoni!!!
<haji> ashkan, dude chizayi ham ke vase php native neveshtan hamintorie ke ilius goft, albate jaye string array migiran mamoolan
<ilius> ashkan: albate %Y/%m/%d  -->  %.4dd/%.2d/%.2d
<ashkan> ilius: khob in maale che time i ro bar migardoone? dar vaaghe to asaasan time ro chetori negah midaari?
<haji> ashkan, negah nemidare dige, faght date conversion dare
<ilius> ashkan: time ro besusate epoch (ya jd, h, m, s) pass midam be un 2 ta function
<ilius> ashkan: jd = julian day
<ashkan> haji: khob man alaan mikhaam bedoonam ke masalan yeki mikhaad ye date i ro (na lozooman ``now'') format kone baa in strftime() chetori mishe.
<ashkan> bebin masalan khode strftime() ya struct tm migire ke tooye oon date e hast.
<haji> ashkan, khob too python/php/ruby faghat ye epoch time midi jaye tm
<haji> ke oonam int-e
<ashkan> ilius: to age prototype e function et ro be man begi kheili khoobe.
<ilius> ashkan: w8
<mohsentux> دست همتون از بابت راهنمایی درد نکنه یاعلی خداحافظ
<ilius> ashkan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401543/
<ashkan> haji: hamoon UNIX timestamp ro migi? oon ke aakhe maloom nist maale che timezone iye.
<ilius> mohsentux: bedrood
<haji> ashkan, vase initialization in karo mikonan, vali type haye native-esh timezone ham daran, masalan DateTime too php ba epoch initialize mishe be onvan-e arg-e dovom timezone migire
<ashkan> mohsentux: gl.
<ilius> ashkan: ina ro chon tu barnamam zakhire mikonam (jd masalan) dige nakhastam process e ezafe begire hesab kone
<haji> ashkan, ino bebin > http://ir.php.net/manual/en/datetime.construct.php
<ashkan> man fekr konam raahe dorost o sane esh ine ke ye struct i baashe, inaaro too khodesh daashte baashe.
<haji> ashkan, dude oon kheyli C-ish-e :)
<haji> ke ye struct bahe-o ina
<ashkan> hmm...
<ashkan> alaan in example haaro negaah kardam. raas migi.
<ashkan> taghriban hich kodoom in chizaaro nadaaran.
 * AbismoNegro Hates Gnome3 more than unity . long live KDE
<ashkan> khob baa in hesaab ye library e dorost o hesaabi baa python baayad benevisam.
<ashkan> faghat baraaye inke function haaye library ro betoonam call konam baayad yek seri prototype e alternative e sane baraash dar biyaaram.
<ilius> ashkan: strptime e jalali
<ashkan> chon intori ke faayde nadaare, az in jstrftime() tooye libjalali kasi too python nemitoone estefaade kone be in raahati.
<haji> ashkan, +1
<ilius> ashkan: age strptime dashte bashe, mishe input e function ro string gereft
<haji> ashkan, dastet dard nakone faghat ruby yadet nare dude :D
<ashkan> haji: ruby balad nistam.
<haji> ashkan, ba hamoon ke dari minevisi ruby ham mitooni begiri :)
<ashkan> haji: SWIG?
<ashkan> ilius: chiyo migi strptime daashte baashe?
<haji> ashkan, are
<ilius> ashkan: strptime e jalali nadaim ke, darim?
<ilius> '1390-1-1' ==> time object
<ashkan> ilius: cheraa, jstrftime() daare, jstrptime() ham daare.
<ilius> ashkan: eee
<ashkan> age library e man manzoorete albate.
<ilius> ashkan: aha ok
<ilius> ashkan: pas mituni har ja object e time mikhay begiri, string begiri
<ilius> ashkan: ke mokafate e function haye struct ham nabashe
<ilius> ashkan: albate shayad yekam kond tar bashe vali ...
<ashkan> ilius: man aslan nafahmidam raajebe chi daari sohbat mikoni.
<ashkan> biaayin ye negaah bendaazin bebinin in Farsi-marsi haash ham doroste yaa na: http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases/jcal/jcal-0.3.0.tar.gz
<ashkan> albate age version e git ro clone begirin behtare tabiyatan.
<haji> ashkan, koja repo-sh ro host kardi? roo savannah?
<ilius> ashkan: %OY, %Om o ina kar nemikone
<ilius> ashkan: va %X
<ashkan> ilius: %O nist, man jdate ro negaah kon.
<ashkan> haji: http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/jcal.git
<ashkan> rooye github ham hast.
<ashkan> ilius: %g va %G baraaye rooz haaye hafte an, %v va %V baraaye maah.
<ashkan> ilius: set e format-specifier haayi ke jstrptime() support mikone kheili kamtar az jstrftime() e.
<ashkan> jstrptime() masalan aslan %X nadaare.
<ilius> ashkan: are
<ashkan> ilius: vali alaan man ini ke gofti test kardam, %X ro.
<ashkan> kaar nakard.
<ashkan> ajibe.
<ashkan> jdate +%X time ro barnemigardoone.
<ashkan> vaaysaa negaah konam bebinam cheraa.
<ilius> ashkan: are, va %Y , %y , %m , %d kar nemikonan, %g , %G kar mikonan
<ashkan> ilius: jdate +%Y baraaye man kaar mikone.
<ashkan> %y hamintor.
<ashkan> %m ham doroste.
<ashkan> %d ham doroste.
<ashkan> to output nadaari az inaa ilius?
<ilius> ashkan: chera vali english e
<haji> ashkan, haji zob-e dar stallman shodia :) bekesh biroon az savannah :D
<ashkan> ilius: aahaa, aare dige. goftam hanooz locale-aware nist.
<ashkan> haji: cheshe savannah?
<haji> daghoone dige dude, github kheyli ok tar-e, ya hata gitorious
<ashkan> yani adad haaro farsi neshoon emide.
<ashkan> nemide*
<ashkan> haji: rooye github ham hast.
<ashkan> https://github.com/ashkang/jcal
<ashkan> ajibe, man %X ro aslan tarif nakardam tooye jtime.c, zadam unused.
<ashkan> vali document esh kardam!
<ashkan> haalaa cheraasho nemidoonam dige vaaghean.
<haji> inke tahe ghablet mikhasti implement koni? :D
<ashkan> haa, fahmidam.
<ashkan> na.
<ilius> haji: s/ghablet/ghablet/g
<ilius> ghalbet
<ashkan> %T hamin kaaro anjaam mide, in date ye set e kaameliye based on locale.
<haji> ilius, mersi dude ke bug ro fix kardi :)
<ashkan> masalan too bazi az keshvar haa saa'at ro %H:%M:%S neshoon nemidan.
<ilius> haji: :D
<ilius> ashkan: are %X locale e %T hast
<haji> ashkan, dude, mardom ro too khomari nazar, vase record ham ke shode begoo chetori sa@ ro neshoon midan
<ashkan> masalan america, ye joor namaayeshe date i daaran in modeli: %M/%D/%Y
<ashkan> haji: jdate %T
<ashkan> %X ro bikhodi gozaashtam aslan tooye manual haa.
<ashkan> %X kaari anjaam nemide.
<haji> ashkan, dude, time ro begoo, date ro ke midoonestam too us chetori neshoon midan
<ashkan> nemidoonam vaallaa, hatman yek format haaye ajib gharibi daaran dige.
<ashkan> be har haal, be maa apply nemishe.
<ashkan> maa hamintori neshoon midim time ro.
<ilius> ashkan: %T hamishe bayad adad hash english bashe (hatta age locale farsi hast) vali %X bayad bar asase locale bashe (vase farsi, adad hash farsi), ideal esh ine
<ilius> ashkan: kash ina ro mishod abstract kard
<ilius> ashkan: ke nakhad duplicate bashe
<ilius> ashkan: yani tuye un strcut e time, ye date type ham bashe ke jalali hast ya gregorian ya har chi
<ilius> ashkan: ke modular bashe, nakhaym hama ro rewrite konim
<ashkan> ilius: gregorian ro ke dige kaamel support mishe baa tamaame joz'iyaate momken.
<ilius> ashkan: manzuram ine ke abstract bashe, yani har 2 daghighen ye chiz bashan
<ashkan> ilius: aakhe midooni chiye, in date o time tooye kheili az keshvar haa estefaade mishe.
<ilius> ashkan: faghat underlying eshun fargh dashte bashe
<ashkan> masalan roozhaaye hafte be faraanse ye chize, be swedish ye chize, maah haa hamintor.
<ilius> ashkan: felan gregorian va jalali
<ashkan> vali in case haa be maa apply nemishan ke.
<ilius> ashkan: hala lazem nist az hame locale ha support e kamel beshe ke
<ashkan> khob chaareyi nist joz inke hamash ro dasti dar aavord.
<ashkan> taghriban.
<ilius> ashkan: man migam bayad implementation avaz beshe ke modular beshe
<ashkan> ilius: chejoori yani?
<ilius> ashkan: va strftime o strptime o ... faghat ye bar implement mishan ke moshtarak beyne hameye date type hast (gregorian, jalali, arabic, hebrew, ...)
<ashkan> ilius: khob in dige daste maa nist.
<ilius> ashkan: va har kodum e in date type ha ye module ya plugin ha har chi ..., hastan
<ashkan> daste developer haaye libc o inaas.
<ashkan> inaam standard shode be har haal.
<ilius> ashkan: khob age ma mesle aadam betunim implement konim shayad approve beshe
<ashkan> yani haalaa glibc taaze ye vareshe, hezaaran implementation e libc vojood daaran.
<ilius> ashkan: approve ham nashe mishe fork kard, bahs in nist
<ashkan> ilius: fekr nakonam, man ye baar sohbat kardam baahaashoon. migan ke libc aashpazkhoone nist ke har chi az raah resid bechepoonim toosh.
<ashkan> faghat chizhaaye hayaati.
<ashkan> hamin alaanesh ham be andaazeye kaafi bloated hast.
<ashkan> ilius: date o time ye ghesmate koochikeshoone. negah daashtane ye fork e glibc kaare maa nist.
<ilius> ashkan: khob foghesh ye library e third-party mishe
<ilius> ashkan: bahsam dar morede implementation hast
<ashkan> bebin ilius, nokte ine ke kasi ke mikhaad date o time e gregorian ro baahaash kaar kone (ke mishe bish az 90% aadamaa) nemiyaan az library e maa estefaade konan.
<ashkan> hamoon libc ro estefaade mikonan.
<ilius> ashkan: age jalali bekhad kolllan saze khodesh ro bezane (va modular nabashe) ta 30 sale dige ham tu hich applicationi support nemishe
<ilius> ashkan: mesle gnome, evolution, firefox, ...
<ashkan> ilius: cheraa dige, masalan to alaan mitooni az in library e man estefaade koni be jaaye inke beri khodet ye baar hameye inaaro implement koni.
<ilius> ashkan: tanha rah ine ke modular bashe
<ashkan> ilius: too gnome mishe bordesh.
<ashkan> too gnome o KDE o inaa mishe ino bord.
<ashkan> vali too glibc o inaa KHEILI KHEILI bayide.
<ashkan> va asaasan kheili ham mohem nist.
<ashkan> in implementation haaye libc hamashoon bar asaase POSIX i hastan ke saalhaa pish tarif shode dige alaan dire baraaye fekr kardan be in chiz haa.
<ashkan> vali masalan, in age khoob package beshe, ham mitoone bere tooye icu, ham gnome, ham KDE.
<ashkan> ham inke khodesh stand-alone ye library baashe ke application haaye third-party azash estefaade konan.
<haji> be nazar-e man aslan niaz nist bere too khode libc, be glibc ham berese ok-e ke kolle gnome betoone estefade kone azash
<haji> kde ham ke kheyli vaghte dare
<haji> chon app hayi ke akhar estefade mishan be library hayi mesle glibc vabaste hastan va mostaghim kheyli kam ba libc kar mikonan
<ashkan> haji: too khode libc ke mani nadaare aslan, hezaaraan implementation az libc vojood daaran. glibc, elibc, uclibc, diet-libc, ...
<ashkan> nemishe ke be hamashoon goft ino bezaarin.
<ashkan> ke hattaa begim ham nakhaahand gozaasht.
<haji> ashkan, hmm, hala ke gofti glibc begam ke manzooram gnu lib c nabood, library-e gnome bood :)
<haji> az glibc
<ashkan> man baa developer haaye glibc (ke taaze baayad aakhare aadame maghoolo nemidoonam type aazaadio in harfaa baashan) sohbat mikardam goftan kheili bayide accept beshe be onvaane GNU-extension.
<ashkan> aahaa.
<ashkan> ilius: haalaa be nazare to, in jstrftime() baayad ye chizi daashte baashe ke bedoone inke be locale kaar daashte baashe betoone output e farsi bede? yaa inke locale-aware baayad baashe?
<haji> ashkan, faghat farsi ro support kone kafi nist? albate mesle date ba environment vars kar kone manzooram ine ke ba oon compatible bashe ama faghat farsi support kone
<ashkan> haji: aakhe masalan inke to beri environment variable e LANG ro negaah koni faghat be in dard mikhore ke kasi bekhaad application esh kaamelan locale-aware baashe.
<ashkan> yeki ke LANG=fr.utf8 set mikone tavagho daare laabod ke in jdate, roozhaaye hafteye faraanse behesh neshoon bede.
<ashkan> ke be nazaram yekam asaasan confusing e.
<ashkan> fekr konam hamoon support e output e farsi daashte baashe kefaayat bokone.
<haji> dude, man ke confuse-i nemibinam toosh
<ashkan> haji: to LANG=fa_IR.utf8 mizani, bad baa format specifier e %Id ye chizi printf() mikoni farsi neshoon mide adad haato yaa english?
<haji> mosalaman rahe sade va dame dasti dare ke betooni roozaye hafte ro french neshoon bedi age fr.utf8 bood LANG
<ashkan> baayad beram bebinam in support e locale rooye glibc chetoriye.
<haji> ashkan, try nakardam dude
<ashkan> in locale haaye kheili implementation-dependent hastan.
<ashkan> man ino ye joori neveshtam ke kheili implementation dependent nabaashe.
<ashkan> be nazaram killing-the-purpose e.
<ashkan> khoobiye in library alaan ine ke kheili koochike, raahat ham mishe port esh kard be har jaayi.
<ashkan> hattaa ye device e embedded.
<ashkan> ke aslan glibc nemidoone chi hast.
<ashkan> vali age bekhaam locale baazi konam o in harfaa yaa code e implementation dependent mishe, yaa inke baayad kheili roosh kaar konam vaaghean.
<haji> bebin ye switch ke farsi neshoon bede karo rah mindaze, ama nokte ine ke tamiz tar ine ke locale ro support kone
<ashkan> aakharesh ham asaasan yaaroo faraansaviye cheraa baayad biyaad az taghvime jalali estefaade kone?
<haji> kheyli rahat mitooni ba condition haye compile check koni age masalan glibc bood enable koni locale ro
<haji> ashkan, kheyli hastan dude, intori fekr nakon ke chera french-e bayad be jalali kari dashte bashe :)
<haji> alaan ma be arabic chi kar darim? vali vase app support-esh mikonim
<ashkan> kodoom app manzoorete haji?
<haji> ashkan, app hayi ke khodemoon develop mikonim, albate ina web application hastan dude
<ashkan> albate maa dar Iran be har haal kolli shahrvande Arab daarim ke zabaaneshoon Arabiye, Irani ham hastan, vali lozooman be in manaa nist ke Fars hastan va zabaaneshoon Farsiye.
<ashkan> badam inke taghvim e Hijri e Ghamari be har haal taghvim e du-jour e maast dige.
<ashkan> bebakhshid, du-facto.
<haji> ashkan, ama Hebrew ham support mikonim :)
<haji> midooni inke taraf doost dare locale-esh chetori bashe ba inke doost dare taghvim-esh chi bashe kamel jodas
<ashkan> hmm... nemidoonam.
<ashkan> baayad yekami bishtar fekr konam bebinam raahe dorost hesaabish chi mitoone baashe, felan nazare khodam ine ke yek switch yaa format-specifier e kaamelan OK eye, hadeaghal for the moment.
<haji> ashkan, vali dude felan alaki roo in vaght nazar, felan hamoon switch karo rah mindaze, kheyli ham ok-e
<sepehrm> سلام.چه جوری میشه گرافیک   simple compizconfig settings manager داخل اوبونتو 11.4 نصب کرد؟
<sepehrm> کسی نمی دونه
<AliTarihi> اسم بسته یادم نمیاد
<AliTarihi> ccsm
<AliTarihi> برای اصلی هست
<AliTarihi> اسم اون یکی یادم نمیاد
<sepehrm> ل
<sepehrm> ببخشید
<haji> sepehrm, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=simple-ccsm
<haji> AliTarihi, pir shodia dude, hafezat yari nemikone
 * haji khodesham search kard
<sepehrm> یه ج
<sepehrm> یه چند لحظه صبر کنید تا عکس بگیرم
<sepehrm> این میگم http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380884_Screenshot1.png
<haji> sepehrm, khob dude mage oonja dokme install nadare? :)
<haji> ba terminal ham bayad ino bezani: aptitude install simple-ccsm
<sepehrm> خطا زیر میده http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380887_Screenshot2.png
<sepehrm> ترمینال بزنم کار می کنه
<AliTarihi> haji: خوبه ;)
<AliTarihi> شما جوونا هستین :D
<sepehrm> بله
<sepehrm> بله؟؟؟؟
<sepehrm> شببخشید جواب چی شد
<sepehrm> ببخشید جواب چی شد
<sepehrm> ....................................
<sepehrm> چی گفتند
<haji> sepehrm, try kon bebin too terminal behet chi mige
<sepehrm> یعنی چی
<haji> albate ye sudo ghabl az oon dastoor bezar
<sepehrm> باشه ببینم چی میشه
<haji> yani ye terminal baz kon, toosh type kon sudo aptitude install simple-ccsm va bad enter bezan
<sepehrm> یه چند لحظه صبرک نید
<sepehrm> خطا میده http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380903_Screenshot5.png
<haji> sepehrm, dude, dorost type nakardi
<haji> aptitude na aptiude
<haji> taze aptiuse zadi :)
<sepehrm> ببخشید دوباره امتحان می کنم
<sepehrm> بازم خطا http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380909_Screenshot.png
<sepehrm> چی شد بازم اشتباه نوشتم
<sepehrm> ...................................................
<sepehrm> چی شد
<haji> sepehrm, jaye aptitude, apt-get bezan
<haji> jedan dark nemikonam chera in ubuntu enghadr ahmaghe
<omid_o> try OpenSUSE
<haji> omid_o, hehe, ma ke foresight darim :)
<AliTarihi> haji: منم نمی تونم درک کنم
<AliTarihi> من که می گفتم بهترین گنوم اوبونتو هست الان می گم بدترینه
<AliTarihi> -.-
 * haji agrees
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380920_Screenshot1.png
<haji> AliTarihi, alaan hadafeshoon az hazf-e aptitude chi boode?
<AliTarihi> بروز رسانی کن
<AliTarihi> haji: همیشه حذف بوده عزیزم !
<AliTarihi> -.-
<sepehrm> ییعنی چی
<AliTarihi> اون دبیانه که شما می گی
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: بروز رسانی کن
<omid_o> foresight ham ahmaghe . chon gnome ahmaghe ;)
<sepehrm> چه کار کنم؟
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: sudo apt-get update
<sepehrm> آقا haji چی کنم
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: توصیه می کنم روش نصب در اوبونتو رو مطالعه کنید
<haji> sepehrm, alaan ehtemalan ye apt-get install -f bezani bad apt-get install simple-ccsm
<AliTarihi> اگه دستوری که دادم باز خطا میده،‌ همونی که بهروز (حاجی) گفت بهتره
<AliTarihi> haji: اسمه رفتی برداشتی
<AliTarihi> بت نمیاد :)
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380925_Screenshot2.png
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<AliTarihi> چی میگه
<AliTarihi> ؟
<sepehrm> یه لحظه
<AliTarihi> دقت کنید که احتمالا اگه بعضی از پلاگینها رو تغییر بدید می ترکه!
<AliTarihi> :)
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380935_Screenshot3.png
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: بعدیها رو JPG
<AliTarihi> کنید
<AliTarihi> راحتتره
<omid_o> من نمیتونم درک کنم واقعن شما چطور با این یونیتی کنار میاین
<omid_o> :p
<AliTarihi> omid_o: من که نتونستم
<AliTarihi> کلا نابوده
<sepehrm> نمیشه.جآخر چه جوری می تونم نصب کنم
<sepehrm> نمیشه.آخر چه جوری می تونم نصب کنم
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: /etc/apt/sources.list
<haji> oon repo hayi ke enable kardi ro disable kon sepehrm
<sepehrm> چه جوری
<AliTarihi> اره فکر کنم مشکل  از اوناست
<sepehrm> چه جوری
<sepehrm> چه جوری
<sepehrm> ...............................................
<sepehrm> ..
<sepehrm> .
<sepehrm> repo چیه
<sepehrm> ببخشید................
<omid_o> repository
<omid_o> !repo
<lubotu3> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sepehrm> حالا چه کارش کنم
<sepehrm> چه جوری غیرفعال کنم
<sepehrm> چی شد
<sepehrm> الو.................
<sepehrm> <AliTarihi> چی شد
<omid_o> الان دقیقن میخوای چیکار کنی؟
<omid_o> یه repository رو حذف کنی؟
<omid_o> برای نصب
<omid_o> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<sepehrm> اره
<sepehrm> یه لحظه
<the-light> sepehrm: javabetuno ke dakhel channel dadan!
<omid_o> من زیاد ابونتو وارد نیستم ولی همه این کارها رو در سوزه با YaST انجام میدم
<omid_o> در ضمن فکر کنم software sources در ابونتو ۱۱.۰۴ پنهان باشه به صورت پیش فرض
<omid_o> اگه میخواید مخازن رو ویرایش کنید باید اول اون رو فعال کنید
<sepehrm> هر جوری میشه بگید چه جوری من اینو فعال کنم
<AliTarihi> تا جایی که یادم میاد،‌ از synaptic
<AliTarihi> می شد دید
<omid_o> البته مطمئن نیستم با این ۱۱.۰۴ یه هفته کار کردم حالم بهم خورد برگشتم ۱۰.۰۴
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380967_Screenshot.png
<sepehrm> خپهی
<sepehrm> omid
<AliTarihi> یا محتوای etc/apt/sources.list/
<AliTarihi> رو ببنینی
<sepehrm> چه کارش کنم
<sepehrm> کسی نمیدونه
<omid_o> بهتر هست از راه گرافیکی استفاده کنی
<AliTarihi> software source
<sepehrm> چه جوری میشه گرافیکsimple compizconfig settings manager داخل اوبونتو 11.4 نصب کرد؟
<AliTarihi> از synaptic
<omid_o> سر و کارت به gedit نیفته
<AliTarihi> به نظر  مشکل از مخازنه
<sepehrm> چه جوری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<sepehrm> درستش
<AliTarihi> !repo | sepehrm
<sepehrm> کنم؟
<lubotu3> sepehrm: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sepehrm> چه کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<omid_o> اینجور که از عکس معلومه شما بعضی از وابستگی های پکیج هارو شکستی
<sepehrm> حالا چه کار کنم؟
<omid_o> sudo apt-get -f install
<omid_o> احتمالن با این درست میشه
<omid_o> بعدش هم دوباره نصب کن
<omid_o> اساتید ابونتو باز یه کمکی کنید دیگه
<AliTarihi> منم همین رو دارم می گم
<AliTarihi> -.-
<sepehrm> فبازم نشد
<omid_o> چی میگه وقتی میزنی؟
<sepehrm> بازم نشد
<AliTarihi> پس از synaptic
<AliTarihi> software source
<AliTarihi> رو انتخاب کنید
<sepehrm> چی کنم؟
<omid_o> ولی واقعن جای خالی YaST در ابونتو و اکثر توزیع های دیگه احساس میشه
<AliTarihi> عکس بگیرید ببینیم چی شده
<sepehrm> از چی
<AliTarihi> omid_o: جان من تبلیغ توزیعی که مشکل لایسنس داره نکن :P
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: از صفحه ای که باز میشه
<omid_o> من که مشکلی نمیبینم. :D
<AliTarihi> omid_o: خب ما می بینیم ;)
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: از اون صفحه یه عکس بگیرید
<omid_o> خوب شما وقتی کنونیکال رو دوست نرم افزار آزاد میدونید دیگه بقیش مشخصه
<omid_o> ;)
<sepehrm> کدوم صفحه
<sepehrm> .
<sepehrm> ....................
<sepehrm> کسی نظری نداره
<omid_o> عزیز من شما مگه نمیگی انجام دادم نشد؟
<omid_o> خوب از همون پیغام نشد یه عکس بگیر
<haji> omid_o, bayad basirat dashte bashi ta bedooni license-e opensuse moshkel dare
<sepehrm> خطا زیر میده http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380887_Screenshot2.png
<sepehrm> اقا امید
<AliTarihi> haji: فقط سواد لازمه
<haji> AliTarihi, khodayish
<omid_o> به شخصه مشکلی با ناول و معاملاتش و ... ندارم. کارهایی که سوزه ( و حتی در بعضی موارد ناول)‌برای توسعه هسته لینوکس یا گنوم و کی دی ای و... کردن یک موردش رو ابونتو نکرده
<haji> sepehrm, bebin, ye lahze goosh kon
<sepehrm> بلهچ
<sepehrm> بله
<AliTarihi> omid_o: بالا لایسنس موقع نصبش رو می گم نه اینکه توزیع بدی یا خوبیه :|
<haji> haji, alaan bayad ye sudo apt-get install -f bezani ta moshkelet hal beshe, ama nemitooni in karo bokoni chon ye series az repository hayi ke nasb kardi roo system-et dige vojood nadaran
<haji> tanha kari ke bayad bokoni ine ke oona ro disable koni
<AliTarihi> haji: مخازن ایراد داره
<AliTarihi> haji: فکر کنم
<haji> AliTarihi, are, 404 midan
<sepehrm> چه جوری میتونم غیرفعال کنم
<AliTarihi> haji: همین رو می گم
<haji> sepehrm, vase disable kardaneshoonam mitooni synaptic ro baz koni az menu-a beri too software sources va disable konish
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: و عکس از پنجره مخازن بدید که ببینیم چه خبره -.-
<haji> AliTarihi, vali jan-e khodam dude in haji hal mide-a :D
<AliTarihi> haji: اصلا حال نمیده
<AliTarihi> haji: نوع دیالوگت به ا سم نمی خوره
<haji> :D
<omid_o> من که لیسانسش رو خوندم و مشکلی ندارم باهاش http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:License
<omid_o> :d
<everplays> AliTarihi, bayad kamat-e arabic bishtar estefade konam ba haji, na?
<AliTarihi> everplays: نوپ. نوع دیالوگ = کلمات
<everplays> omid_o, English baladi bekhooni?
<everplays> omid_o, As required by US law, you represent and warrant that you: (a) understand that openSUSE 11.3 is subject to export controls under the US Commerce Department's Export Administration Regulations ("EAR");
<AliTarihi> omid_o: دقیقا همین بخشش هست :)
<AliTarihi> که حتما خوندی
<everplays> lol
<sepehrm>  synaptic زقتم حالا کجا برم
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: از یکی از  منو ها software sources
<sepehrm> منویی به این نام ندارد
<sepehrm> عکس بگیرم
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> ؟
<omid_o> ولی برخلاف oracle linux  یا solaris و... برای دانلود از ایران هم موجود هست
<everplays> nagoft ke menu be in naam dare, goft too 1ki az menu ha hamchin chizi hast
<sepehrm> گشتم نیست
<everplays> omid_o, inke mojood ast ba inke ejaze dari in karo bokoni fargh mikone
<AliTarihi> omid_o: به هر حال مجوزش هست :D
<everplays> AliTarihi, yani synaptic ro ham kharab kardan in ahmagha?
<AliTarihi> مجوز می گه نه
<AliTarihi> everplays: نه
<AliTarihi> اخرین بار همه چی توش بود. دیشب فرمت کردم این خنگ رو
<AliTarihi> تا دیشب بود
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: منو رو باز کن کلا بنویس توش softwre sources
<AliTarihi> باید پیداش کنه
<AliTarihi> everplays: اینا فقط اومدن گنوم ۳ رو درست کنن. زدن چشمش رو هم کور کردن
 * AliTarihi داره ارچ +‌ گنوم شل می ریزه
<omid_o> من تو لینوکس زیاد به این مجوز ها دقت نمیکردم چون فکر میکردم همون مجوز GPL و .. هست همشون
<omid_o> بقیه دیسترو ها ندارن این رو؟
<sepehrm> یه لحظه
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381022_Screenshot3.png
<sepehrm> این جوری؟
<AliTarihi> omid_o: تا جایی که میدونم و دیدم فقط  و فقط اوپن سوزه هست
<sepehrm> <AliTarihi>
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: نه منوی اصلی
<AliTarihi> منوی اوبونتو
<everplays> sepehrm, na, bebin too file edit ... ro check kon
<sepehrm> یه لحظه
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381026_Screenshot4.png
<sepehrm> این میگشید
<sepehrm> این میگشید
<sepehrm> این میگید
<sepehrm> ..............................
<AliTarihi> نه ...
<sepehrm> بس چی
<AliTarihi> اون دکمه بالا سمت چپ صفحه رو تا حالا کلیک کردید؟
<AliTarihi> همونی که لوگوی اوبونتو داره
<sepehrm> اره
<AliTarihi> خب توش تا حالا تایپ کردید؟
<sepehrm> اره
<AliTarihi> software sources
<AliTarihi> رو توش بزنید
<sepehrm> اره چیزی نمیاره
<AliTarihi> اگه نه از منوی edit
<AliTarihi> توی سیناپتیک بازش کنید
<AliTarihi> عجیبه برای من می اورد تا دیشب
<sepehrm> چی رو باز کنم
<AliTarihi> سیناپتیک
<AliTarihi> لطفا به چیزی که تایپ میشه دقت بیشتری کنید
<AliTarihi> synaptic
<sepehrm> سینا\تیک باز کدم حالا ................
<sepehrm> چه کار کنم
<AliTarihi> گفتم منوی edit
<AliTarihi> -.-
<AliTarihi> اگه نیست. همه منوها رو دنبال عبارت repositories
<AliTarihi> یا software sources
<AliTarihi> بگردید
<sepehrm> repositories بیدا کردم
<omid_o> سوزه نصب کن به حرف اینها هم گوش نده ;)
<omid_o> اون لیسانس فقط محض اطلاع هست مجبور نیستی قبول کنی
<sepehrm> شعلی
<omid_o> احتمالن ناول مجبور به این کار شده
<sepehrm> علی
<sepehrm> <AliTarihi>
<sepehrm> بیدا کردم خوب
<AliTarihi> omid_o: قطعا مجبور شده . اما فعلا که شده
<omid_o> و همینطور اینکه یه نسخه ی پکیج شده و بسته بندی شده از اوپن سوزه (‌نه SLE) به فروش میرسه و طبیعتن هر چیزی که فروخته میشه باید تابع قوانین بازرگانی کشور مطبوعش باشه
<AliTarihi> omid_o: نه نه . حتی نصبش هم هست
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: یه عکس ازش بگیرید
<sepehrm> سباشه
<sepehrm> باشه
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381040_Screenshot5.png
<sepehrm> علی....
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: من دلیل این همه عجله رو نمی فهمم. خب طول داره که بیاد صفحه :|
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: از تب دوم  هم یه عکس می خواد
<AliTarihi> اولی درسرته
<AliTarihi> درسته*‌
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381050_Screenshot6.png
<sepehrm> این هم عکس
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: اون independent
<AliTarihi> رو غیر فعلا کنید
<AliTarihi> هر دوتاش
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم مشکل از اون باشه
<sepehrm> کردم
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: خب پنجره رو ببنیدید
<sepehrm> بعدش باید چه کار کنم....
<AliTarihi> اگه چیزی گفت که دوباره لود کنه، لود کنید
<AliTarihi> مخازن رو می گم
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> چون خودش می پرسه
<sepehrm> بعدش
<AliTarihi> خب بعدش این برنامه ها رو ببندید
<AliTarihi> برگردید به ترمینال
<AliTarihi> sudo apt-get update
<sepehrm> یه لحظه
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381068_Screenshot7.png
<sepehrm> بازم داخل س
<sepehrm> سینا\تیک ارور داد
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> مشکل ز مخازنه
<AliTarihi> محتوای این فایل رو بذارید توی pastebin.com
<AliTarihi>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<AliTarihi> برنامه  سیناپتیک +‌software center
<AliTarihi> هم بسته بشن
<sepehrm> دانلود کنم http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381071_Screenshot8.png
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: چی ؟
<sepehrm> دانلود کنم http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381071_Screenshot8.png
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: نه لینک رو بدید اینجا
<sepehrm> داخل سلیت گفته دانلود
<sepehrm> http://pastebin.com/UgBe8Xty
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: محتوای فایل رو
<AliTarihi> داخلش قرار بدید
<sepehrm> چه جوری
<AliTarihi> بازش کنید
<AliTarihi> مثلا با gedit
<sepehrm> کردم.کد خواست زدم.دیگه
<sepehrm> http://pastebin.com/DsVqHwGL
<sepehrm> عکس می خواید
<AliTarihi> نه
<sepehrm> حالا چه کار کنم
<AliTarihi> دارم فکر می کنم
<sepehrm> باشه
<AliTarihi>  توی ترمینال  این دستور رو  بزنید و خروجیش رو بینم
<AliTarihi> ls  /etc/apt/
<AliTarihi> از pastebin
<AliTarihi> استفاده کنید که سریعتر باشه
<sepehrm> از نترمینال نمی تونم
<sepehrm> استفاده کنم
<sepehrm> ببخشید دستور این : "/etc/apt"
<AliTarihi> sepehrm: ترمینال رو باز کنید
<AliTarihi> همین  رو توش بزنید
<sepehrm> of
<sepehrm> خب
<AliTarihi> ls  /etc/apt/
<sepehrm> یه لحظه
<sepehrm> ls جزو دستور
<sepehrm> ؟
<AliTarihi> بله خود دستوره
<AliTarihi> پس شما sudo apt-get install
<AliTarihi> رو چطور می زدید؟
<omid_o> :|
<sepehrm> همین جوری که نوشتید
<AliTarihi> اره ...
<omid_o> Zypper
<AliTarihi> omid_o: ?
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381081_Screenshot9.png درسته
<sepehrm> علی؟
<sepehrm> علی
<sepehrm> علی
<sepehrm> کجا رفتی؟
<sepehrm> واقعا کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> یج
<sepehrm> کجا رفتی علی
<AliTarihi> شبکه قطع شد
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381081_Screenshot9.png درسته
<sepehrm> باشه
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381081_Screenshot9.png درسته
<AliTarihi> نه
<AliTarihi> ls
<AliTarihi> نه IS
<sepehrm> بس چه جوری
<AliTarihi> Is
<AliTarihi> من فکر می کنم شما قبل از کار بیشتر با اوبونتو احتیاج به مطالعه دارید :)
<AliTarihi> اون L کوچیک هست
<AliTarihi> نه I :)
<sepehrm> یه لحظه
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381099_Screenshot10.png
<sepehrm> درسته
<AliTarihi> بله
<sepehrm> خب حالا.......
<sepehrm> چه کار کنم
<AliTarihi> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<sepehrm> بیه لحظه
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381100_.png
<sepehrm> حالا چه کار کنم
<sepehrm> این عکس کمکتون نمی کنه
<AliTarihi> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381101_Screenshot1.png
<AliTarihi> این دستور رو که بزنین
<AliTarihi> از شما پسورد می خواد
<AliTarihi> پسورد خودتون رو بزنید که انجام بشه
<AliTarihi> بعدش که انجام شد
<AliTarihi> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<AliTarihi> رو ببینم
<sepehrm> ~ چه جوری بزنم
<sepehrm> بیداش کردم
<AliTarihi> شیفت هست با یه کلید فکر کنم  اون گوشه بالا
<sepehrm> http://031.img98.net/out.php/i381109_Screenshot11.png
<sepehrm> درسته
<sepehrm> چی شد؟
<sepehrm> ؟
<sepehrm> اگه میخواید فکر کنید.فکر کتید
<sepehrm> علی.....
 * dark-sun :" ali kie?
<sepehrm> -----------
<dark-sun> sepehrm: علی تریحی رفت سپهر. حس هشتمم می‌گه برمی‌گرده ولی
<sepehrm> خسته نباشی خودم می دونم
<dark-sun> sepehrm: خب یک من خشت هم بگذار روش
<dark-sun> :D
<sepehrm> ---
<sepehrm> علی.............................................علی
<omid_o> lol
<sepehrm> بیعنی چی lol
<Nu^253r> laugh out loud
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: lack of limitation! :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: bah bah nisti haji
<dark-sun> fvahid: az irc clientet che khabar vahid joon?
<dark-sun> ;)
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: mibinam ke man naboodam ta toonesti farsi neveshti
<fvahid> dark-sun: az forsat estefade kardi :)
<dark-sun> fvahid: ba'le, yo ha ha ha ha :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: bashe daram barat
<fvahid> dark-sun: chekhabar kam peyda shodi
<fvahid> dark-sun: sar sangin shodi
<dark-sun> fvahid: tasadofi xchat ro baz kardam!
<dark-sun> fvahid: 1kam gereftaram.
<fvahid> dark-sun: maloome
<fvahid> dark-sun: doa mikonim hich vaght gereftar nabashi
<dark-sun> fvahid: meghsi <3
<AliTarihi> امان از شبکه ...
<AliTarihi> everplays: این سپهر چی شد ؟
<AliTarihi> :)
<everplays> AliTarihi, in akharin peyghamesh bood > علی.............................................علی
<AliTarihi> everplays: بعدش تو داشتی نگاه می کردی؟ هممم
<everplays> AliTarihi, na, man alaan peyghamesh ro didam
<AliTarihi> everplays: کاربر باید توی گنو حوصله داشته باشه. کمی بی حوصله بودش :)
<everplays> AliTarihi, are, vali nokte ine ke aslan nabayad linux nasb konan ta vaghti niaz nadaran
<everplays> vaghti ham niaz dashte bashe khodesh hame chio peyda mikone
<everplays> hala ye khorde avalesh komak migire
<everplays> ama in bihoselegi trip windows-e dude
<AliTarihi> everplays: اره. :)
<Nu^253r> beghole yeki to ##slackware migoftesh ke ina yechizi didan, ke jalebe hol vareshon dashte mikhan biyan linux nasb konan
<Nu^253r> chon zahere ghasahngi dare
<Nu^253r> bedroud hamegi
<fvahid> sephr vase man peyghame khosoi dad nadidam jaavab nadadam
<fvahid> :)
<lachfome> fvahid: سلام
<fvahid> lachfome: salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<omid_o> !ati
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-07
<amin`> hi guys i need an antivirus livecd supporting ppoe connection
<amin`> hi guys i need an antivirus livecd supporting ppoe connection
<amin`> anybody???
<elahe> hi
 * omid_o cannot get a cloak. arggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<sajjad> salam ye soal dashtam
<sajjad> :-/
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-08
<ehsan> kenlive won't run
<ehsan> eroor in project monitor connect
<amin`> does anyone know if android has x64  or x86_64 version???
<amin`> yeki javabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb bedeh
<ehsan> is there any kde base alternative for ubuntu one or drop box?
<aseman> salam
<aseman> i have a program with php&mysql and will load it on free host
<aseman> but i dont know how to it?
<aseman> please guide me
<fvahid> aseman: salam, daghigan mikhahid chi kar bokonid?
<aseman> fvahid: man ye barnameh daram ke ghablan ba cplanel rooye intenet gozashteh boodam
<aseman> albateh hostesh baraye khodam nabood
<fvahid> aseman: moshkelet chist?
<aseman> hala mikham hammon barnameh ro rooye hoste majjani bar konsm
<fvahid> aseman: khob load kon :)
<aseman> fvahid: khob chetori? avval bayad baray host majjani jostejoo konam??
<fvahid> aseman: khob bale
<fvahid> aseman: peyda kardane free host 5 daghige bishtar tool nemikeshe
<aseman> fvahid: felan daram search mikonam mamnoon
<fvahid> aseman: sab kon
<fvahid> http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php
<fvahid> in site ro nega kon
<fvahid> aseman: khoshet omad?
<fvahid> aseman: http://x10hosting.com/
<aseman> fvahid: mamnoon ,ok
<majidpink> salam kasi hast?
<fvahid> bale befarmaeed
<majidpink> u ubuntu 11.04 kar kardid?
<fvahid> majidpink: na
<fvahid> kar nakardam
<majidpink> zaban farsisho nasb kardam vali harf p baraie keyboaed taarif nashode
<majidpink> noskhehaie digam hamin moshkelo dare?
<fvahid> harf e chi?
<fvahid> majidpink: are in moshkel hast ke keyboard jabeja mishe
<majidpink> p age mitunestam farsisho mineveshtam
<fvahid> majidpink: vali begardi peydash mikoni
<majidpink> nabud
<fvahid> majidpink: ahan fahmidam :)
<lachfome> fvahid: می دونید چه طوری می شه pcmcia cards رو لیست کرد
<fvahid> majidpink: harfe m ro bezan :)
<majidpink> eyval hale mamnun
<majidpink> ye soale dige beporsam?
<fvahid> majidpink: bepors :)
<majidpink> damet garm
<majidpink> connection vpn sakhtam vali chetor mishe bahash connect shod?
<fvahid> majidpink: chjoor sakhti?
<fvahid> lachfome: haji manzooret pci bood?
<lachfome> fvahid: in bood pccardctl ls yaftam
<majidpink> to ghesmat dastrasie shabake gozine vpn dasht
<fvahid> majidpink: goshe bala samte rast roye shabake kilick kon onjastt
<majidpink> agha kheli mamnun movafagh bashi bye
<fvahid> majidpink: khahesh mikonam
<erghezi> ‏کانال لینوکس اف ام چیه؟  :ی
<erghezi> ‏omidz999: سلام :ی
<lachfome> fvahid: من اضلا نمی نمی دونم pcmia ها کدوم ها هستن
<erghezi> ‎omidz999:  /join #linuxfm
<Nu^253r> lachfome farsi nanevesi fvahid na irssi miyad farsi neshon nemide
<Nu^253r> oh raftesh
<Nu^253r> nemikhad
<Nu^253r> nvm
<fvahid> Nu^253r: :)
<Nu^253r> fvahid ba bitchx kar kardi?!
<fvahid> Nu^253r: na haji chi hast?
<Nu^253r> ye irc client hast
<fvahid> ahan
<Nu^253r> mesle irssi
<fvahid> Nu^253r: irssi eshge :)
<fvahid> Nu^253r: haji biye #linuxfm
<fvahid> Nu^253r: radio ro gosh midam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: gosh midi?
<Nu^253r> na
<Nu^253r> vaght nadaram alan
<Nu^253r> emtehan daram
<fvahid> Nu^253r: are dige fasle emtehanate
<Nu^253r> felan daram reveloutinary os ro mibinam
<Nu^253r> didi ono fvahid ?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: na
<Nu^253r> torrent estefade mikoni fvahid ?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: man na
<fvahid> Nu^253r: chetoor?
<Nu^253r> ok goftam estefade mikardi fvahid hash bedam dl konish
<Nu^253r> fvahid inam hash on film khasti dl konesh
<Nu^253r> 496aa9dcaa6c8487b58fe676587d6aaefa03511f
<fvahid> :O
<fvahid> Nu^253r: filM?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: mersi haji
<Nu^253r> are
<Nu^253r> dar morede linux hastesh
<Nu^253r> tarikhche inash dige
<fvahid> Nu^253r: mersi
<Nu^253r> torrage.com/torrent/496aa9dcaa6c8487b58fe676587d6aaefa03511f.torrent
<Nu^253r> inja behet mide
<fvahid> bezar torretn client nasb konam
<Nu^253r> rtorrent khoobe, age cli hal mikoni
<Nu^253r> man khodam deluge estefade mikonam
<Nu^253r> transmission ham bad nabode, vali hal nakardam man bahash
<Nu^253r> fvahid DE chi estefade mikoni?
<Nu^253r> gnome ya kde?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: hich kodom
<fvahid> Nu^253r: :)
<fvahid> Nu^253r: awesome
<fvahid> Nu^253r: bittorrent ro nasb kardam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: bishtar command e kar mikonam
<Nu^253r> man xfce4 kar mikonam
<Nu^253r> site linux.com video haye jalebi dare fvahid
<Nu^253r> hatman sar zadi
<fvahid> Nu^253r: are nemidonam chera linux.org jam shode , midoni?
<Nu^253r> na khabar nadaram fvahid
<fvahid> Nu^253r: aha chejoor mishe ba in bittorrent dl kard?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: khodet chi estefade mikoni
<Nu^253r> goftam ke
<Nu^253r> deluge
<Nu^253r> gui hastesh
<fvahid> Nu^253r: rtorrnet gofti
<Nu^253r> goftam ina hast, man khodam deluge estefade mikonam
<Nu^253r> <Nu^253r> rtorrent khoobe, age cli hal mikoni
<Nu^253r> <Nu^253r> man khodam deluge estefade mikonam
<Nu^253r> fvahid movafagh shodie?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: na vaght nakardam
<Nu^253r> ba uget ham mishe torrent dl kard
<fvahid> Nu^253r: ohom
<Nu^253r> fvahid movafagh bashi
<Nu^253r> man beram
<Nu^253r> bedroud
<btavakkoli> AliTarihi_: http://shop.sito.ir/images/products/1451_arch_keychain.jpg
<AliTarihi_> btavakkoli: ^^
<AliTarihi> قشنگ شده
<AliTarihi> ولی بنفش رنگ اصلی هست :)
<AliTarihi> btavakkoli: خیلی خوب شده
<btavakkoli> AliTarihi: آره قشنگه، قبول دارم :)
<AliTarihi> btavakkoli: :)
<AliTarihi> btavakkoli: من هی سه شنبه گیر می کنم نمی تونم بیام لاگ...
<btavakkoli> AliTarihi: محل کارت کدام ور هست؟
<AliTarihi> btavakkoli: انقلاب - توحید
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-09
<mozeee> salam. dictionary english farsi chis nasb konam?
<mozeee> harchi gashtam chize khobi peyda nakardam?
<neshat> everplays: ping
<sepehrm> سلام.کسی نمیدونه چه جوری میشه simple compiz config setteigs manager داخل اوبونتو نصب کرد.
<sepehrm> سلام.کسی نمیدونه چه جوری میشه simple compiz config settings manager داخل اوبونتو نصب کرد.
<sepehrm> سلام.کسی نمیدونه چه جوری میشه simple compiz config settings manager داخل اوبونتو نصب کرد.
<sepehrm> ................
<sepehrm> ..
<sepehrm> کسی نمی دونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<tHr> salam doostan man mikhastam hard laptopamo ke 750 gig hasto partition bandi konam va to on ham az windows7 va ham az ubuntu va ham az arch estefade konam be nazaretoon chetor tagsim bandi konam?
<tHr> lotfan rahnemaieem konid
<tHr> mishe home moshtarak beine ubuntu va arch estefade kard?
<tHr> rahnemaieem mikonid doostan?
<saeed> thr: laptopet chie ? che markie ? chand gerefti ?
<tHr> saeed: hp dv6 6080 se
<saeed> thr: chand
<tHr> man 1450 gereftam
<saeed> thr: key ?
<tHr> saeed: chetor mage ? 2 rooz pish! albatte man chon az shahrestan gereftam 1kam geroon tamoom shod vasam!
<saeed> thr: i7 hast ?
<tHr> saeed: bale albatte inam begam emrooz be dastam reside ke mikham linuxo roosh benasbam
<saeed> thr: movazebeh batterish bash chizeh khubi az ab dar naumadeh kolan be dardeh zemestun mikhureh az bas dagh mikoneh
<tHr> saeed: laptop dagh mikone?
<saeed> thr: performance paeeni ham daran hp ha
<saeed> baleh unam chejur
<tHr> saeed: to khodet laptopet chie?
<saeed> IBM (lenovo)
<saeed> thr: ibm hast chetur mageh
<tHr> saeed: modelesh?
<tHr> saeed:model?
<tHr> kasi az doostan mitoone komakam kone?
<saeed> thr: 1 dunash g550 hast ke 2 saleh daram
<saeed> thr : 1 ki dg ham thinkpad edge hast
<tHr> rahnemaiee vase partition hard disk!
<saeed> thr: modelesham goftam hala chetur mageh
<tHr> saeed: lenovo ha kollan giafie khubi nadaran! vali migan laptop haie khubi hastan!
<tHr> saeed: mitooni pasokh soalatamo bedi?
<saeed> thr: in thinkpad edge kheili khushgeleh vali kolan laptop ke dustdokhtar nis ke khushgel bashe ya nabashe kolan kar mikhay bahash bokoni
<saeed> thr : man jaye to budam 3 ta partition mikardam
<saeed> thr: 1 win7 mirikhtam rush linuxam ro ham ba vmware miauvurdam bala
<tHr> saeed: na man az windows ziad khosham nemiad system amel aslim linux hast
<saeed> thr: khub chera 2 ta linux mikhay berizi ?
<tHr> saeed: chon ba har 2 mikham kar konam yeki desktopesh kde hast va yeki unity
<saeed> thr: 1 debian ya slackware beriz dg chi mikhay ?
<tHr> saeed:goftam ba kde ham mikham kar konam!
<saeed> thr: khub ro debianet kde beriz
<tHr> saeed: kde fekr nakonam ro debian ziad khub javab bede!
<tHr> saeed:alan az kodom system amel estefade mikoni?
<saeed> alan win7
<saeed> ultimate
<saeed> 2 saleh ke avazesh nakardam
<tHr> saeed: fagat 1 moshkeli ke daram ineke hp vase afzayesh performance kolli narmafzar ro windows nasbide ke fekr nakonam beshe az oona to linux estefade kard!
<saeed> stable hast taghriban man khudam aslan microsoft ro ghabul nadaram
<tHr> saeed: noskhe home ke ro laptop hast soratesh ba ultimate yeki hast?
<saeed> kolan kar kardan ba system haye jadid ke bayad koli chiz miz az net vasashun download koni ta linuxet nasb kamel beshe be dardeh saresh nemiarzeh
<saeed> na ultimate 1 chizeh dg hast
<saeed> be nazaram linux hato vmware kon
<tHr> saeed: laptopet roosh windows nasb bood?
<tHr> saeed: na man az linux del nemikanam!
<saeed> na laptopam rush dos nasb bud in 1 kisham ke thinkpadeh are windowseh home be sorateh native nasb hast va hamishe nasbeh inam az chizaye ajibeh lenovo hast
<saeed> ba vmware shoma linuxam dari dg
<tHr> saeed: vmware bedard bokhor nist age bekham azash estefade konam windows ro roosh nasb mikonam ta linuxo!
<zeytoon> سلام
<d3bian> salam dustan . moshkalo dar in topic matrah kardam: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,18927.0.html
<d3bian> kasi mitune komak kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-10
<Ely__> hi , have you people worked with ubuntu server ?
<somaye> bache ha ta hala kasi narmafzare otumasion edari kar karde
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-11
<espada> hi
<espada> سلام به دوستان
<espada> من کمک می خوام
<espada> تازه لینوکس ۱۱.۴ رو نصب کردم
<espada> می خوام کلا ‍‍باک کنمش چه کنم
<espada> no body in this room
<espada> pleasse helpe me to uninisstal unonto
<ali_> لینوکس بهتر است یا ویندوز
<fvahid> everplays: ping
<everplays> fvahid, pong
<fvahid> everplays: khobii? :)
<everplays> mersi khodet chetori fvahid ?
<fvahid> everplays: bad nistam mamnoon
<fvahid> everplays: haji ye soal dashtam
<fvahid> everplays: mikham bedonam in shabake shetab az che technology estefade mikone
<everplays> fvahid, dar che moredish dude? man kharid-e banki ro midoonam, hamin transaction hayi ke beyne foorooshgaha va bank hast ro
<fvahid> everplays: mikham bedonam in trasaction chejoor anjam mishe protocole esh chiye
<everplays> fvahid, age manzooret hamoone ke goftam mamoolan soap-e
<everplays> model-esh ham intorie ke aval ye request mizani be bank va meghdari ke gharar-e ja be ja beshe ro be bank migi
<fvahid> everplays: in dasghahe pos masaln
<everplays> fvahid, hmm! oono daghigh nemidoonam, man faghat ba gateway-e ebank-a kar kardam dude
<fvahid> everplays: az strip card magnet data ro mikhone bad ba modem mifrest bank
<fvahid> everplays: in data encript shode hast
<everplays> fvahid, fekr konam too wikipedia dar morede atm begardi tarz-e karesh ro ham peyda koni vali age kasio mikhay ke bedoone man nistam :)
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> everplays: to wiki gashtam khob sad joor protocol dare daghigan nemidonam to iran az chi estefade mishe
<fvahid> everplays: haji ba gateway ebank chi kar kardi?
<everplays> fvahid, hmm! manam shak daram ke hame bank-a az ye chiz estefade karde bashan, shayad khode shetab ye std beyneshoon bashe vali az atm ta oon bank-e ro baid midoonam hamashoon ye chiz estefade konan
<everplays> az tarafi az ina baid-e harekat-e khafani bezanan, ehtemalan ssl ya gpg estefade mikonan
<everplays> ke albate vase kareshoon kefayat mikone
<fvahid> everplays: hala ye soal age man in protocol ro bedonam mitoonam entegale hesab ba device khodam dashte basham?
<fvahid> yani az pos estefade nakonam
<fvahid> everplays: ye modem dashte basham data ro befrestam va data ro bekhonam
<fvahid> everplays: ye soal dige emkan dare in protocol ba asase tcp/ip bashe
<fvahid> toye laye paeen shabake az ppp estefade kone
<fvahid> ?
<everplays> fvahid, khob in karo daghighan atm-a ham mikonan, pas mitooni vali nokte ine ke chetori be shabake oona vasl beshi :)
<fvahid> everplays: khob in device haye pos az kharej miyad ye config mishe bad be khate tel va bad ya ali boro ke raftim :)
<fvahid> everplays: hic autontication anjam nemishe
<fvahid> *hich
<fvahid> inha soalati hastan ke zehne mano mashgol kardan va hich manbae etelati peyda nemikonam
<everplays> fvahid, kheyli rahaye authenticate dare, amasalan hamoon khate tel mitoone be ye hesab vasl bashe :)
<everplays> moshtari ham ke pass-e khodesh ro midoone
<everplays> pas age faghat in data-i ke dare rado badal mishe ro ba ye encryption-e sade ham encrypt konan kafie
<fvahid> khob manam hammin karo mikonam yani be hesabe khodam vaslesh mikonam pass ham daram
<fvahid> vali ba pos in karo nemikonam ba device khodam
<everplays> man hads mizanam ina shomare khat ro be ye shomare hesab vasl konan, pas age beri darkhast bedi ke pos ro behet bedan bad az device-e khodet estefade koni moshkeli nabayad bashe
<fvahid> masale yeki dota nist moshkel ine ke protocol ro nemidonam, ye jaraghe vasam kafiye ta radesho bezanam
<everplays> fvahid, mitooni ye packet sniffer bezari vasat-e rash bad say koni ba ye hex editor bebini be kodoome oon protocol-a mikhore
<everplays> kollan chon ina device haye baste-i hastan kheyli nemitooni be omid-e in bashi ke data peyda koni dar moredeshoon
<everplays> masalan hamin ke folan bank pos-esh kodoom protocol ro estefade mikone
<fvahid> everplays: kash tcp/ip bood
<fvahid> everplays: anal modem amadast keyboard amadast lcd ham daram vasashoon barname neveshtam
<fvahid> everplays: faghat monde data befrestam
<fvahid> everplays: hata nahve khondan data az karte magnet ro ham darovordam , data ro mirizam to flash microcontroller
<everplays> fvahid, kheyli rahe hal nadari dude
<fvahid> everplays: vaghti rajebesh ba yeki harf mizanam mifahmam ke bayad chi kar konam
<fvahid> everplays: mage vaghti shoam ba safe web mitonid entegale hesab bedid pas hatman az tcp/ip estefade mikonid
<fvahid> everplays: pas chera pos ham az tcp/ip estefade nakone?
 * fvahid cheara gablan nafahmidam
<everplays> etefaghan mitoone az tcp/ip estefade kone, vali nokte injas ke ma az soap estefade mikonim ke khodesh ye technology-e tahte http-e pas rahe halle dige nadare
<everplays> ama dar morede pos 100% nist, momkene call kone, data ro befreste be ye call center, bad har kari mikhan bokonan
<fvahid> in soap toye laye 7 hatesh?
<everplays> fvahid, soap ye http request-e mamoolie
<everplays> faghat data-i ke rado badal mikone xml-e
<everplays> ye chizi beyne restfull-e va xmlrpc
<fvahid> hamin?
<everplays> are
<fvahid> ino mishe farz gereft ke pos toye laye aval az ppp estefade mikone toye laye balatar chi ? ????
<fvahid> mishe peydash kard ziyad google nakardam
 * fvahid mire google kone, az everplays ham tashkor mikone
<fvahid> everplays: manmoon haji ke vaghtetoon ro be man dadid
<fvahid> everplays: Web based POS ham darim :) dastan dare jaleb mishe
<everplays> hmm, fekr konam karet ba web based-a kheyli rahatar bashe fvahid chon rahat mitooni sniff koni packet-a ro
<fvahid> everplays: are open bravo khooobe :)
<fvahid> everplays: source esh hast miraam sourcesh ro mikhonam
<everplays> hmm, eyval
<fvahid> everplays: haji maloome khili sniff kardi ha maro sniff nakoni :)
 * everplays takzib mikone
<everplays> :D
<fvahid> everplays: maloome khoraket dsniff o chizaye digast
<fvahid> everplays: ba pcap ham code zadi?
<fvahid> maloome code zadi in che soali bood :)
<everplays> fvahid, na etefaghan, karayi ke ma mikonim dar haddie ke vase web app niaz-e dude
 * fvahid in pcap khob chiziye ha
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<sadrolla> the-light: ping
<the-light> pong sadrolla
<sadrolla> the-light: salam too kharid host etelat darid?
<the-light> sadrolla: salam, na chandan az web kara beporsi behtare
<sadrolla> the-light: میگم احسان جان این تعداد MySQL تو هاست چه معنی داره ؟
<sadrolla> the-light: مثلا فرق 2 تا با 4 تا تو چیه ؟
<sadrolla> واسه دامین های مختلفه یا دست یوزر رو بیشتر باز می کنه ؟
<the-light> sadrolla: ya manzuresh support e 2 version e ya db hashe
<sadrolla> the-light: http://hosting.veyq.ir/linux اینرو ببین
<sadrolla> the-light: دیتابیس MySQL:
<the-light> sadrolla: bayad tedade database haei bashe ke mituni besazi rush
<the-light> chize digei nadarim
<sadrolla> the-light: دستت درد نکنه احسان جان
<sadrolla> خدا نگهدار
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-12
<ferbooliya> salam
<ferbooliya> kasi hast javabe maro bede?
<tHr> سلام دوستان من میخواستم  فایلای کامپیوترمو که اوبونتو 10.10 داره رو به لپ تاپم که ویندوز7 داره انتقال بدم باید چیکار کنم؟
<tHr> راهنمایی میکنید دوستان؟
<tHr> کمک لطفا
<tHr> کسی بلد نیس؟
<tHr> دوستان یه سوال دیگه پیشنهاد میکنید رو لپ تاپم کدوم ورژن اوبونتو رو نصب کنم؟
<tHr> ؟
<emad> سلام به دوستان
<emad> من می خوام از اینترنت گوشیم استفاده کنم تو ابونتو ۱۰.۰۴
<emad> اینترنت ایرانسل
<emad> نرم افزار blueman نصب کردم
<emad> ؟؟؟؟؟
<emad> تو قسمت Mobile Broadband ایران ساپورت نمی کنه
<emad> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<ilius> tHr: ba flash ya hard external bebari az hame rahat tare
<ilius> emad: GPRS?
<tHr> ilius: hard pc 500 hast flasham 4gig va hard externalam nadaram...
<ilius> tHr: 500 gig mikhay data enteghal bedi?
<tHr> ilius:albatte kolle 500gigo na saeed jan...
<ilius> tHr: mituni ye box e hard e laptop bekhari (20-30 toman hast), hard laptop ro dar biari bezari tush, vasl koni be pc, copy koni, dobare hard laptop ro dar biari bezari tu laptop
<ilius> tHr: sari tarin rahi ke be zehnam mirese
<ilius> tHr: va arzun tarin
<AliTarihi> tHr: اگه شبکه هستن. از طریق شبکه هم میشه
<AliTarihi> فقط طول داره
<tHr> ilius: be nazaram estefade az samba va shabake kardan be sarfetarin bashe na?
<ilius> AliTarihi: yani ba cable cross 2 ta ro be ham vasl kone o ip bede, ... ?
<tHr> AliTarihi: are mikham ba cable shabakashoon konam ba hamin cable lan modem adslam mishe inkaro kard?
<tHr> AliTarihi: bayad sambaro ham ro pc ke ubuntu dare nasb konam?
<AliTarihi> ilius: این میشه اگه هاب باشه که بهتر
<AliTarihi> tHr: سامبا روی ویندوزی باشه کافیه. بعد از روی اشتراکشون ریخته بشه
<tHr> AliTarihi:na ma emkanatam dar hadde hub nis fagat cable daram!
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم باید کراس باشه
 * AliTarihi باید بره جلسه. عذر خواهی می کنه
<tHr> AliTarihi: akhe man mikham ettelaate ubuntu ro berizam ro windows!
<Beyluxe> salam
<Beyluxe> kesi Beyluxe toye linux estefade krde?
<farshid> salam
<farshid> man tazeh be ain sait vard shodam barayh ashnaii ba dosthaye bahal
<farshid> kasi nist
<sepehrnoush>     /msg nickserv register pass sepehrnoush@gmail.com
<sepehrnoush> :-)
<narcislinux> the-light: salam , in sheklaka meego ro az koja peyda mikonid ?
<the-light> narcislinux: salam, manzuret inaeie ke dakhel identi mizaran?
<narcislinux> the-light:  yes yes
<the-light> narcislinux: inja mituni besazi: http://appupavatar.com/
<narcislinux> the-light:  oh , lol mamanon
<the-light> narcislinux: dakhel wiki e MeeGo ham ina be soorate joda hast har bakhshesh mituni ba gimp ya har app e digei besazi be delkhahet
<narcislinux> the-light:  :) sargarmi jalebi sakhtan khalaghiyateshon jadide
<the-light> narcislinux: are jalebe ghablesh dasti misakhtam :D
<narcislinux> the-light:  rasty tonestid beporsid on soale emla ro ?
<the-light> narcislinux: na moteasefane, alan emtehanast nadidamesh, ba tel mitunam beporsam ama gozashtam hozoori ke javabe kameli begiram
<narcislinux> the-light: np :D
<mohi> :P
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-04
<R3MA> salam
<R3MA> kasi hast bege chetor mishe befahman ke ubuntu -e- man graphicam ro shenakhte yaa na?
<sv_> hi
<sv_> hi fvahid
<fvahid> sv_: salam
<sv_> shoma maghale ei dar mored in  tozia nadarid?
<fvahid> sv_: na
<esak> kart grafik man ATI hast vaa ubuntu 12.04 uno namishnase zadam active bshe nashod. chikar konam ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-05
<majid> باسلام من مرورگرکرومیوم را نصب کردم ولی این خطا را میدهد! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> When running Chromium under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.  But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man chromium-browser for more information on flags and environment variables.
<majid> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<majid> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<mahdy> Rosha: ping
<Rosha> mahdy: pong
<mahdy> Rosha: خب . چی میگفتی تو ؟
<ali_> salam !
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> man jadidan systemam to ubuntu be wirelesse khabgah vasl nemishe, ama be bvaghieye wirelessha vasl mishe
<Omid> kasi mitune komak kone?
<Omid> dar zemn baghie bache ha be wireless vasl mishan
<mahdy> Omid: encryption ro dorost midi ?
<Omid> na akhe encryption nadare!
<Omid> ESSID:"Sharafi_T8_B"
<Omid>                     Mode:Managed
<Omid>                     Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
<Omid>                     Quality:5/5  Signal level:-46 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm
<Omid>                     Encryption key:off
<Omid> mahdy, Encryption key:off
<Omid> mahdy, be nazaret moshkelesh az encryptione?
<mahdy> Omid: نه نه انکریپشن پسورد رو میگم
<Omid> mahdy, password nadare
<mahdy> Omid: خر تو خریه ؟
<Omid> are
<mahdy> Omid: 12.4 ?
<Omid> mahdy, dastet dard nakone :D
<Omid> mahdy, 10.04
<Omid> mikhai khorojisho behet neshun bedam?
<Omid> mahdy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/146815/connecting-ubuntu-to-wireless-in-ubuntu/146817#146817
<Omid> mahdy, unja joziiatesh ro neveshtam
<mahdy> Omid: 12.4 live bezar bebin doroste
<mahdy> Omid: momkene driver moshkel dashte bashe
<mahdy> ba openconnection ha
<Omid> mahdy, masale injast ke be baghie vasl mishe
<Omid> mahdy, masalan to daneshkade rahat vasl misham
<Omid> mahdy, ama to khabgah vasl nemishe
<Omid> mahdy, az vaghti tajhizate khabgah avaz shode in moshkel pish umade
<mahdy> Omid: 12.4 bezar bebin chi mishe
<Omid> ok
<Omid> mahdy, age to windows vasl nashe yani moshkel az systteme mane?
<mahdy> Omid: are dige , chon driver haye windows dorost darmoonan
<Omid> mahdy, khob pas moshkel az koja mitune bashe?!?!?!?!
<mahdy> Omid: too windows vasl mishe ?
<Omid> jadidan test nakardam
<Omid> kheili vaghte naraftam tosh
<mahdy> Omid: ubuntu 12.4 bezar test kon khob kari nadare ke
<Omid> mahdy, ok
<Omid> mahdy, ama ye etefaghe jaleb ine ke
<Omid> mahdy, emruz sobh vasl shode bud toye ubuntu
<Omid> mahdy, man to ye shabake
<Omid> mahdy, roye eth1 tanzimate static gozashtam
<Omid> mahdy, ama har seri pakesh mikonam o network ro restart mikonam
<Omid> mahdy, moshkel mitune az un bashe?
<mahdy> Omid: bayide
<Omid> rafti!
<Omid> agha yeki be dadam bere3 (help)
<amir__> hi
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> کسی نمی دونه چطور میشه توی پروژه ای که توی گیت هاب فورک شده فایل اضافه کرد؟
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> ؟
<esak> man driver vga ro nasb kardam ama bazam namishnase ? chikar konam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-06
<mohsenUbu> سلام به دوستان
<mohsenUbu> آیا تو اوبونتو می شه مثل vm ware محاسبات ابری رو ایجاد کرد؟
<Guest43627> can you help me ? http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,37502.0.html
<Guest43627> سلام
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> in wirelesse man dorost nashod!
<Omid> kasi midune chetor befahmam moshkelesh az kojast?
<everplays> Omid, fzerorubigd midoone :)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :D salam chi midone?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, salaam dude, natars. ini ke goftam midooni ro midoonam midooni :) lol
<Omid> fzerorubigd, man wirelessam hamishe rahat vasl mishod be shabake ama jadidan nemishe
<Omid> fzerorubigd, daghighan ham nemidunam moshkelesh chie, chon hame rahat vasl mishan!
<Omid> everplays, mamnun matcherFriend ;)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, lol
<fzerorubigd> Omid: network managere gnome? kolan ba chi vasl mishi?
<Omid> fzerorubigd, ba hamun network manager
<Omid> gnome
<Omid> ba terminal ham test kardam
<Omid> khorojisho inja neveshtam
<Omid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146815/connecting-ubuntu-to-wireless-in-ubuntu/146817#146817
<Omid> fzerorubigd, http://askubuntu.com/questions/146815/connecting-ubuntu-to-wireless-in-ubuntu/146817#146817
<fzerorubigd> Omid: ye chize maskhare hast, to ip midi be connectenet?
<Omid> na
<Omid> !
<Omid> dhcp
<Omid> fzerorubigd, hamishe khodesh migire
<fzerorubigd> Omid: ye try kon dasti ip bede, manam gahi iin moshkel ro ba dhcp daram, to oon zamane lazem ip nemigire dobare az aval
<Omid> file interfaces ro edit konam?
<Omid> ok
<fzerorubigd> Omid: na, to network manager dasti tanzim kon, gateway ro dari? dns ham bede
<Omid> ino az bache ha migiram
<Omid> fzerorubigd, test mikonam omidvaram ok beshe
<Omid> ;)
<fzerorubigd> Omid: manam hamin tor
<Omid> fzerorubigd, mamnun
<Omid> fzerorubigd, age bekham chand ta dns bedam
<Omid> ba comma joda konam?
<fzerorubigd> Omid: comma
<Omid> fzerorubigd, thanks ;)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ye soal, to az che ide ya editori estefade mikoni?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, bishtar vim vali bazi moghe-a komodo estefade mikonam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, age system-et 700-800mb ram ezafe dare va eshghe vim hasti az eclim estefade kon, khodas
<Omid> fzerorubigd, bazam nashod!
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na, man emacs ro tarjih midam be vim :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, ye port-e eclim ke ba emacs kar mikone ham hast, badi nist oono try koni, man eclim-e ro try kardam harf nadasht
<everplays> nokte hamoon bood ke 700MB ram mikhad vase headless run kardan-e eclipse
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khob bekham ke miram eClipse :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, na dige, nokte sare ine ke chizi ke bahash kar mikoni hamoon vim ya emacs-e, ama trip-e plugin chizai ke eclipse behet mide ro be vim / emacs ezafe mikone
<everplays> masalan autocompletion-e eclipse kheyli behtar az in 2tas ke bayad tep tep az ctags estefade koni
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ba emacs man alan auto complete nesbatan khobi daram
<everplays> fzerorubigd, masalan vase inke method haye class-i ke bahash kar mikoni ro load kone chi kar mikoni? bayad az ctags estefade koni dige
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are vali moshkeli nadaram to eclipse ye rouz tol mokeshe ta load kone hame chi ro!
<everplays> fzerorubigd, eclipse 1bar scan mikone dude ke scan-e project-e nosazin vase man ba in system-e daghoon 3min tool keshid, kheyli ba time-i ke ctags generate kardan tool mikeshe fargh nemikone
<everplays> badesham ba hoogh bazi dar miare va file hayi ke taghyir kardan ro faghat scan mikone ke ctags az in harekat-a nemizane
<fzerorubigd> everplays: bebinam age eclim ba emacs ham beshe test mikonam
<everplays> :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, faghat in eclim-e ro tabdil be faheshe nakoni dude too identi.ca :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: yani chi :D yani inke masalan nagam dar barash?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, :D begoo, faghat ziad jav nade ke hame estefade konan, lol
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ina kolan to phase khodeshonan :D
<everplays> hehe
<fzerorubigd> everplays: eclimd ro ejra konam bad eclim? iin chera raft soraghe tanzimate emacs man :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are
<fzerorubigd> everplays: badesh chi? hamin eclim ro run konam hale?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, faghat age az aur estefade kardi ablah eclimd ro too bin nemizare, fekr konam too /usr/shared mizaratesh
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are oono didam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are, goftam ke, aslan ghiafe eclipse ro ham nemibini, engar dari ba vim ya emacs kar mikoni
<fzerorubigd> everplays: yani tanzim khasi to emacs ya vim nemikhad? :O
<everplays> fzerorubigd, na :) ye plugin-e ke khodesh mizare too plugin haye vim
<fzerorubigd> everplays: vim ke man khosham nemiad azash :D beram bebinam ba emacs chikar mikonam
<everplays> 100% port-e emacs ham dasht, ama man try nakardamesh fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are dare
<fzerorubigd> everplays: montaha bayad try konam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, :) result-esh ro bede
<fzerorubigd> everplays: bebinam package esh mikonam vase emacs ya na :D vaght she mifrestamesh aur
<fzerorubigd> everplays: moshkel ine ke mige faghat ba 1.7.2 kar mikone :(
<fzerorubigd> everplays: alan 1.7.5 to AUR hast
<everplays> :|
<fzerorubigd> everplays: kar nemikone motasefane ba iin version. bebinam mitonam downgrade konam
<everplays> :)
<Omid> dustan barnameii soragh darid ke file text ro feshorde bokone?
<Omid> mesle winrar ke file text ro kheili feshar mide
<everplays> Omid, gzip -9 file
<Omid> everplays, thanks ;)
<Omid> everplays, in khub bud, ama masalan winrar ye bar didam 40G ro be 1G tabdil karde bud!
<everplays> Omid, file-e text ro mishe ba 7zip ya lzma be hamin hajm daravord ehtemalan, ama binary ro baid midoonam
<Omid> everplays, file text bud
<ali_> slm bachehha kesi midune to ubuntu chejoori font nasb mishe ???!!
<kouhyar> Could not initialize the package information   unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<kouhyar> ki ba php to 12.04 donwlod karde?
<kouhyar> my install wampserver?
<R3MA> salam
<R3MA> chetori mitoonam befahmam kaar gerafikam chie?
<R3MA> strnx : chetori dadash?
<strnx> R3MA☣ lspci
<strnx> R3MA☣  lspci |grep -i vga
<R3MA> strnx: javab gereftam
<R3MA> strnx: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<R3MA> strnx: in yani ke allan kart graphic am nasbeh
<R3MA> strnx: akhe tuye Detail -e- Gnome miram mizaneh Unknown
<R3MA> strnx: vali ba terminal in javabo mideh _ 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<R3MA> strnx: in che ma'ni i mideh?
<R3MA> psydriod: salam dadash , mitooni javabmo bedi?
<R3MA> strnx: chera javab nemidi?
<strnx> R3MA☣ na in dalil nemishe modulesh load shode bashe
<strnx> ye google con bebin che module in kart graphic chiye
<strnx> bad bezan lsmod | grep -i esme_module
<strnx> bad mibini load hast ya nist
<strnx> R3MA☣ chon raftam biroono biyam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-07
<SajjaD> سلام
<SajjaD> چطوری میکروفونم را فعال کنم؟ مثل اینکه کار نمیکنه
<mohammad6006> @salam
<mohammad6006> agha liste query ha ro ba che dastory mitonam bebinam
<mohammad6006> manzoram mysql ha
<mohammad6006> in? : mysqladmin proc
<SajjaD> any idea about this error:
<SajjaD> dpkg: error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/format is corrupted, it should contain a database format version (an integer)
<SajjaD> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2).	
<SajjaD> مشکل از کجاست که با این خطا مواجه میشم؟
<princef> salam, video/voice chat e pidgin chetori active mishe?
<princef> pluginesh nasbe
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-08
<mojttaba> salam
<centooos> http://pourianazemi.com/1391/03/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%BE%D9%BE%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%B2%D8%A7%D9%88%DB%8C%D9%87-%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AF%DB%8C%DA%AF%D8%B1/
<dark-sun> salam doostan
<dark-sun> mikhastam bedunam age man distro ro avaz konam, rsync hanuz mitune tashkhis bede k az kodum file ha backup gerefte?
<Alireza> hi
<Alireza> naist
<Alireza> kasi hast
<Alireza> alf  va  be
<Alireza> ha  3 mored
<esak> centooos salam
<centooos> esak, salam :)
<esak> centooos  agar driver vga nasb bshe , bayad badesh config ham bshe ?
<esak> driver manual nasb bshe
<centooos> esak, nemidonam vala man nasb nakardam hamon defalty k bode estefade kardam
<esak> agha ma sare en dagh shodan cpu o fan laptop gir oftadim, namidonam chiakr bayad konam dge centooos
<centooos> esak, are midonam dar jarianesh bodam, chan shab pish porsidi
<esak> centooos kernel u version chand hast ?
<centooos> 2.6.38
<esak> momkene az kernel ham bashe centooos
<centooos> esak, gofty laptopet delle? dell migan ba linux sazegar nis dagh mikone
<esak> are dell inspiron5010 centooos. akhe cheraaaa ??
<centooos> esak, nemidonam ama sare nasb vgaet ro nemidonam
<centooos> atie doroste?
<esak> chi centooos
<centooos> ati?
<esak> khob are vga man ati hast. driveresh ro greftam manual nasb kadram. badsham yaki az dostam laptop dell dare alan 2 3 sale linux kar mikone. ama dastrese behesh nadaram ke kamel rahnemaye kone mano centooos
<centooos> esak, man driver ati ro fedora khastam nasb konam nashod
<esak> khob chi goft . error dad ? centooos
<centooos> esak, asan dg bala nayodam:|
<esak> man ham aval khastam nasb konam nashod. bayadd un driveri ke khodesh auto moghe nasb linux nasb karde ro remove koni bad dge driver ro khodet nabkoni centooos
<esak> #5hit
<safeith> سلام دوستان
<safeith> من می خوام اسکریپت Virtual Freer را روی سرور سنت او اس نصب کنم اما اسکریپت به صورت تکست نشون داده می شه در حالی که سایر اسکریپت های php به بهترین صورت نصب شده و قابل استفاده است
<fzerorubigd> safeith: پسوند فایلها درسته؟ یعنی php ـه؟
<safeith> fzerorubigd: آره
<fzerorubigd> safeith: یعنی روی همون سرور فایلهای دیگه درست اجرا میشن؟
<safeith> یعنی بعضی از فایل با <? شروع شده
<fzerorubigd> safeith: آها :)
<safeith> fzerorubigd: راپید لیچ با اون بد قلقی درست و حسابی کار می کنه
<fzerorubigd> safeith: short_open_tag رو فعال کن تو تنظیمات PHP میزون کن
<safeith> fzerorubigd: از کدوم قسمت
<fzerorubigd> safeith: دسترسی به php.ini داری؟
<safeith> اره
<fzerorubigd> safeith: http://www.php.net/manual/en/ini.core.php#ini.short-open-tag
<fzerorubigd> safeith: تو php.ini بگرد دنبالش و فعالش کن
<safeith> fzerorubigd: دست طلا درست شد
<safeith> fzerorubigd: می دونستم مشکل از این <? هست اما اسمش رو نمی دونستم
<fzerorubigd> safeith: توصیه شده ازش استفاده نکنی
<safeith> fzerorubigd: حالا علتش چیه
<safeith> safeith: چون دو دبیان و اوبونتو دیفالت فعال هست
<fzerorubigd> safeith: این تگ تقریبا تو استیا ASP ـه تو اونجا <% %> داریم
<fzerorubigd> safeith: منتها دولوپرهای PHP ترجیح میدن کامل بنویسن تگ شروع رو خوانا تره
<mehrdad_> hi every body
<mehrdad_> this the page of ubuntu, but i should choose one of ubuntu or chakra.
<mehrdad_> whitch is better?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-09
<safeith> سلام دوستان
<safeith> سایت دیسترو واچ برای من باز نمی شه برای شما چه طور ؟
<dark-sun> safeith✪ baz mishod sobi
<dark-sun> safeith✪ http://distrowatch.com/ hamino mizani dige?
<safeith> dark-sun: آره
<dark-sun> safeith✪ fil shode yani vase to?
<dark-sun> ya page load nemishe?
<safeith> dark-sun: لود نمی شه
<dark-sun> safeith✪ inam ye methode fil kardane. ehtemalan to ostane shoma fil shode
<safeith> dark-sun: آره تو استان هلند فیلتر بود اما تو ایران باز شد :D
<dark-sun> safeith✪ holandi? :D
<dark-sun> safeith✪ pasho bia iran, inja yarane midan :D :D
<safeith> dark-sun: بابا من یک فیل شکن هلندی دارم از رفیقم
<safeith> هلند که نیستم
<safeith> dark-sun: اون یارانه یا کارانه را هم بابام می گیره و خرج می کنه
<dark-sun> safeith✪ holand o hend tofiri nemikone k, ina hame hamsaye hastan, har do ta shun gharbe afrighan dige, baghale engelestan ;)
<safeith> dark-sun: آره مثل اهواز که ماله استان گلستان ــه
<dark-sun> safeith✪ :D
<safeith> dark-sun: من از اینا می خوام بخرم کسی رو نداری برام بخره http://www.fit-pc.com/web/purchase/order-direct-mintbox/
<dark-sun> safeith✪ ajab chizie
<dark-sun> safeith✪ bayad 1i bashe k az turkie biare
<dark-sun> emaratam engar nanveshte tu liste keshvarash
<safeith> ترکیه به کجا نزدیک می شه
<komeil> سلام
<komeil> دوستان این اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ گزینه نصب کنار ویندوز نداره وقتی سی دی رو اجرا می کنیم
<komeil> بعد از بوت هم که بالا میاد کنار ویندوز نصب نمی کنه
<komeil> چیکار باید کرد؟
<komeil> کسی هست؟
<komeil> سلام
<komeil> کسی هست ما رو راهنمایی کنه؟
<komeil> :d
<komeil> ای اهل اوبونتو نیستید؟
<komeil> :D
<komeil> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-10
<SajjaD> man error dpkg daram, kasi midone moshkel kojast?
<SajjaD> موقع نصب هر برنامه ای
<king32> salam
<king32> kasi nist
<b__> salam , man ye rahname dar mored ubuntu lazem daram kasi hast betone komak kone ?
<ahmad> سلام...من ابونتو 12.04 رو دارم با پوسته های گنوم ۳ و یونیتی...میخوام فایل منیجر رو عوض کنم...کسی هست راهنمایی کنه؟؟
<maryam> salam
<maryam> chejore metonam cache squid ro pak konam
<maryam> cache por shode
<maryam> ???????? kasi nest javab maro bede kheshan
<maryam> ?
<maryam> کش اسکوئید را چجوری خالی کنم
<maryam> یا چجوری اونو ریستارت کنم
<maryam_> یه سرویسو توی ابونتو سرور چجوری ریستارت کنم
<centooos> maryam, /etc/init.d/service name status|start
<centooos> /etc/init.d/SERVICE restart
<maryam_>  No such file or directory این ژیغامو میده
<centooos> maryam_, chio mikhay restart koni?
<maryam_> squid
<centooos>  maryam_sude  /etc/init.d/squid start|restart|stop
<centooos> in javab nemide ?
<centooos> sudo  /etc/init.d/squid start|restart|stop
<rezaa> Any one there?
<strnx> for what rezaa ?
<rezaa> strnx: Just to see! Before, the channel was more active.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-03
<arastoo> sa
<arastoo> salam
<arastoo> man mikham mohtaviyate ye safhe html ro pars va zakhire konam
<arastoo> aya rahi baraye tabdile ye file html be xml midoonid?
<arastoo> farz konid tooye ye safhe html chand ag hast man mohtaviyate barkhi tagha ra lazem daram ama chon xml nist nemdoonam bayad chekar konam
<emad> javacoder: salam
<emad> javacoder: oon site ke vase gozashtane html gfti chi bood?
<emad> javacoder: hasti agha man be moshkel khordam too stack o injoor ja ha ham javabe dorosti pryda nakarda har kari ham ke miknm dorost besho nistesh
<javacoder> emad: tel daram chand min sab kon
<emad> javacoder: ok dude
<javacoder> emad: chera to 5hit join nemishi ?
<anoNxeRo> tablighe room nakon javacoder !:D
<emad> javacoder: ras migi asan havasm nabood man vase kar ba dreamweaver oomadam win badesh alan ba oon site oomadam too ok alan miam
<javacoder> anoNxeRo: w8 kon 1 lahzeh bebin mikham chi begam
<anoNxeRo> javacoder, wait dar kar nis!
<arastoo> سلام من ميخوام از چند صفحه وب مشخصاتي را بردارم و ذخيره كنم
<javacoder> arastoo: khub
<arastoo> اما چون قالب صفحهxml نيس نميدونم چطور بايد اينكار را انجام بدم
<javacoder> arastoo: che moshakhasati ?
<anoNxeRo> ba curl nemsihe
<arastoo> از تو محتويات صفحه خصوصيات يك مقاله را بردارم
<arastoo> ممنون
<arastoo> ببخسيد چند لحظه
<arastoo> javacoder: bebinid mikham  vizhegihaye chand journal ro as too site bardaram
<javacoder> arastoo: manzoret az vizhehgi chie ?
<arastoo> arastoo: dar natige bayad bettonam mohtaviyate safhe mored nazar ra parse konam
<arastoo> publisher description subject
<javacoder> arastoo: !!
<javacoder> arastoo: man savadam nemireseh chi gofti dude boro /join #5hit unja bepors
<arastoo> neshooni safhe ra midoonam amma nemitoonam toosh search konam
<javacoder> arastoo: boro channeleh #5hit komaket konan
<arastoo> mishe dobare begin beram koja?
<arastoo> arastoo: rasti man mikham taze ba java kar konam java ro nasb kardam
<javacoder> arastoo: bezan /join #5hit baad enter
<arastoo> mysql-server-5 ham nasbe amma java-mysql-connector... nasb nis
<arastoo> arastoo: as koja bayad download konam
<arastoo> too site mysql raftam mige ip keshvaretoon moshkel dare
<javacoder> arastoo: areh iran dg to koja forbidden nis , bayad az site haye gheireh rasmi dl koni ya ba proxy beri
<arastoo> thank u
<arastoo> shoma ta be hal web service medra shenidin?
<arastoo> arastoo: aya rahi baraye tabdile file ya code html be xml hast?
<arastoo> javacoder: aya rahi baraye tabdile file ya code html be xml hast?
<javacoder> arastoo: ba khudet sohbat mikoni ? chera khudet ro high mikoni ?
<javacoder> arastoo: akhe karbordi nadareh , html 1 kar anjam mideh xml 1 kareh dg
<arastoo> javacoder: oon kari ke goftam ro baladam ba xml anjam bedam
<arastoo> javacoder: amma ba html balad nistam
<javacoder> arastoo: aslan motevajeye soalet nashudam boro az #5hit bepors
<arastoo> arastoo: shoma javascript kar mikonid ya java?
<javacoder> arastoo: java
<javacoder> arastoo: chera hey khudet ro high mikoni ?!
<arastoo> javacoder:havasam nis  soalam sade hast. bebin har journal ye shenase monhaser be fard dare
<arastoo> javacoder: albate journal haye motabar
<javacoder> arastoo: link bedeh bebinam ta begam chekar koni
<javacoder> arastoo: php kari ?
<javacoder> arastoo: curl mikhay ba chi bezani ?
<arastoo> javacoder: ye site hayee hastand ke vaghti id journal ra bedi moshakhssate journal ra midahand
<arastoo> javacoder: ta inja fahmidi?
<javacoder> arastoo: ok
<arastoo> javacoder: hala man mikham address safhe ke moshakhasate journal toosh hast ra be barname bedam
<arastoo> javacoder: bad moshakhsat ro zakhire konam
<javacoder> arastoo: mikhay 1 API vasah benevisi ? ;)
<arastoo> javacoder: amma chon html hast nemitoonam as toosh chizi dar biyaram
<javacoder> arastoo: firebug ro nasb kon kheili rahat behet migeh
<arastoo> manzooret as api application programming interface hast?
<javacoder> arastoo: areh
<javacoder> arastoo: php kari ?
<arastoo> javacoder: baraye estefade as firebug bayad internet vasl bashe?
<javacoder> arastoo: areh dg ro FF nasb mishe
<arastoo> javacoder: are agar khoda ghabool kone
<anoNxeRo> ff? ff hamon aifone?
<anoNxeRo> :D
<javacoder> FireFox
<arastoo> javacoder: in yani chi?
<javacoder> anoNxeRo: ey baba ff yani fuck fun ;))
<anoNxeRo> fun aval miyad javacoder
<javacoder> anoNxeRo: :)))
<javacoder> fun fuck
<javacoder> khub shud ?
<anoNxeRo> afanar
<arastoo> pleas speak persian
<arastoo> javacoder: man ba debian va php kar mikonam
<javacoder> arastoo: bebin boro #5hit az intuxicated bepors un php kareh khubie
<anoNxeRo> !swearing | javacoder
<lubotu3> javacoder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<arastoo> javacoder: khob mishe link in chatroom ro befresti?
<arastoo> javacoder: too google search kardam safhe ash ra avardam
<javacoder> khususito nemikhuni ?
<javacoder> arastoo: ^
<arastoo> javacoder: amma faghat nemiddonam chetor bayad peydayash konam
<javacoder> arastoo: linkeshu bedeh 3 sut bedam behet
<arastoo> javacoder: thank u
<javacoder> : arastoo YW
<arastoo> ye soal php daram
<arastoo> mikham ye adad 8 raghami ro be 2 ghesmat taqsim konam
<arastoo> momkene raghamhaye samte raste in adad sefr bashe banabarin nemitoonam as taqsim konam
<arastoo> mesal: mikham in adad  00012340 be in soorat dar biyad 0001-2340
<arastoo> kasi midoone as kodoom function reshteh ha bayad estefade konam?///
<khorkhe> سلام
<khorkhe> سشمشپ
<khorkhe> salam
<zohal> khorkhe: salam
<khorkhe> baraye avalin bar be IRC vasl shodam
<zohal> khorkhe: mobaraketoon bashe inshalla khosh begzare
<khorkhe> inja khabari nist?
<Amirr> khorkhe: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<khorkhe> kheili mamnoon
<Amirr> :)
<khorkhe> !ff
<lubotu3> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<khorkhe> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<khorkhe> !xfce
<lubotu3> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<khorkhe> !grep
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zohal> salam
<zohal> inja kasi php kar hast?
<zohal> do exists anybody to answer my php question
<zohal> how to parsing a html file by php
<arash> سلام به همگی
<arash> کسی با qt کار کرده؟
<lhcs> سلام
<arash> سلام
<lhcs> من تازه اوبونتو نصب کردم  ولی لوتوثش مشکل داره...کسی هست که بتونه کمکم کنه
<lhcs> یا اینکه کابل گوشی بهش وصل بشه
<lhcs> بلوتوث منظورم بود
<arash> دقیقا چه مشکلی داره؟
<lhcs> نمیشه فایلی رو بفرستم یا دریافت کنم...فقط روشن میشه دیگه هیچ کاردیگه ای انجام نمیده
<lhcs> یسری نرم افزار هم مربوط به همین بلوتوث نصب کردم ولی باز هیچ کاری نمیکنه
<lhcs> یا برای وصل شدن گوشی نوکیا با کابل نمیدونم چیکار باید کرد
<arash> گزینه ی preferences  رو بزن و دستگاهت رو اضافه کن...
<lhcs> این گزینه کجاست دقیقا؟
<lhcs> ؟
<arash> من شدیدا به یه qt کار نیاز دارم کسی میتونه معرفی کنه؟
<arash> ممنون میشم
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-04
<ah> salam
<mir_> salam
<mir_> بچه ها
<mir_> کسی نیست
<mir_> من تازه اومدم سمت لینوکس
<JAVACODER> #5hit
<ft1399> salam
<mir_> salam
<mir_> سلام کسی هست کمک کنه
<mir_> چند تا سوال دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-05
<Tereda> slm
<tereda> slm
<Mohsen_> Salam
<Amirr> بچه ها میدونید روی مک بوک ایر دبیان گرافیک و درایو هاش شناخته میشه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-06
<Amirr> بچه ها کسی می دونه توی نرم افزار ubuntu tweak باید old kernel هم پاک کنیم یا نه ؟
<arastoo> hi i need a server to test my program.
<arastoo> it is a small program writed by php and mysql
<arastoo> i had an account on a site. i  dont remember its password
<arastoo> plz help me
<arastoo> i hadto deliver program saturday
<arastoo> سلام
<arastoo> من يك برنامه كوچك دارم كه نياز به سرور در مدت زمان كم دارد يعني وقتي برنامه ام اجرا شد سرور هم لازم نيس
<arastoo> كسي ميتونه كمكم كنه؟
<arastoo> كسي سور موقت رايگان سراغ دارد؟
<arastoo> كسي سرور موقت رايگان سراغ دارد؟
<arastoo> سلام
<arastoo> يك هاست چند روزه مي خوام كسي سراغ نداره
<jeus> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<jeus> امضاء درخواست از گوگل برای تولید نسخه لینوکسی گوگل درایو
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-07
<elisa87> inja kesi mounting o Filesystem balade? please take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740746/
<Amirr> بچه ها یه مشکل تو نصب دبیان ۷ دارم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه ؟
<hosein> slm!! man taze ba linux ashna shudam , dostan kasi manbe khob baraye yadgiri payeee linux age mishnase mamnoon misham age moarefi kone!! merC
<immortal> salam
<the-light> hi Guest14196
<Guest14196> hello
<Guest14196> man y soal dar mored barname nevisi c++ darm
<Guest14196> mitonm bporsam?
<Guest14196> ding
<Guest14196> ding
<the-light> inja channel e ubuntu e, mituni beporsi age bedune javab bede, ya dakhel channel #barnamenevis #c++ matrah koni
<Guest14196> man taze ozv site shodam
<Guest14196> va ba site ashnayi nadarm
<Guest14196> man to ubuntu barname neveshtam
<Guest14196> ama kodayi k vase kar ba file to win mizadam tosh kar nmikone
<the-light> error i chizi mide moghe compile ?
<Guest14196> mitonin rahnamayim konin dar mord kar ba file dar code::blocks
<the-light> az standars library C++ estefade mikoni? moshkeleto nafahmidam chie!
<Guest14196> moshkelsh ine k ketab khone ha va bazi az dastorati k man to win estfade mikardamo nmishnase
<the-light> masalan?
<Guest14196> stdio.h
<Guest14196> conio.h
<Guest14196> ya fopen()
<Guest14196> fputs
<Guest14196> getc
<Guest14196> putc
<the-light> conio.h standard e C++ nist, faghat dakhel windows kar mikone
<Guest14196> :(
<Guest14196> stdio chi?
<Guest14196> kar ba file mal stdio.h e k ino nmishnase vase hamin b moshkel khordam
<the-light> stdio standard e hast
<the-light> moshkeli ba fputs nadare
<Guest14196> dare mal man
<Guest14196> :(
<the-light> ino bebinid: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/cstdio/fputs/
<Guest14196> mishe bgin chejory y filo baz konm va y chiz tosh bnvisam?
<the-light> in code kar mikone baraye shoma?
<the-light> dakhel aun link i ke dadam ye code koochik gozashte kheyli sade inkaro karde
<the-light>    pFile = fopen ("mylog.txt","a");
<Guest14196> kar nakard
<Guest14196> :(
<Guest14196> eror dad
<the-light> error esh chie?
<Guest14196> karkard
<Guest14196> :)
<Guest14196> mamnon
<Guest14196> :)
<the-light> khahesh
<Guest14196> y donya mamnon
<Guest14196> fahmidam chi b chye;)
<the-light> khube :)
<elisa87> what should I do ? sudo losetup /dev/loop0 x86_new.img   ----- losetup: /dev/loop0: device is busy
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-08
<arastoo> hi
<arastoo> i need to a server account
<arastoo> i have a small  program.
<arastoo> i want run it on internet
<arastoo> i need a free doamin
<arastoo> plz help me
<arastoo> كسي اينجا هست
<arastoo> كسي اينجا هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<anoNxeRo> in be ubuntu rabti nadare, ye google kon arastoo payda mikoni
<arastoo> باور كنيد چند بار كردم
<arastoo> anoNxeRo: ya pooli hast ya dorost javab nemide
<arastoo> yekike pangshanbe gereftam
<arastoo> anoNxeRo: amma nemidoonam ba cpanel bayadkar konam ya ....
<arastoo> hichi nagofte
<arastoo> كسي اينجا هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Amirr> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Amirr> kasi inja nistttttttttttttttttttt
<Amirr> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Amirr> :d
<arastoo> Amirr: man ye barname daram bayad rooye server ejra beshe
<arastoo> be yek host koochak baraye 2 rooz niyaz daram
<arastoo> baraname man php hast
<Amirr> sry i can't helping
<arastoo> Amirr: thank u
<Amirr> yw
<arastoo> what is yw
<Amirr> you'r wellcome
<Amirr> welcome
<Amirr> :d
<arash> slm
<arash> کسی هست ؟
<Amirr> salam
<grohiikdrog> salam kasi hast ?
<amin> salam
<amin> bacheha ye soal daram
<amin> kasi hast komakam kone?
<grohiikdrog> amin: aleyk befarma bedonam dar khedmat hastam
<amin> salam
<amin> khaste nabashid
<amin> ye soal
<grohiikdrog> amin: salamat bashi
<amin> list in: end of file apparent state: internal I/O lately reading sequential formatted internal IO Aborted (core dumped)
<amin> in error marbut be chie?
<grohiikdrog> amin: ha ??!!!!
<grohiikdrog> amin: khob in koja miyad ? chera miyad ? yekam tozih bede
<amin> daram ba ye narmafzar kar mikonam ke ba fortran neveshte shode
<amin> ye seri vorudi bayad behesh bedi ta run besheo khoruji bede baazi vaghta ke dadeha tedadesh ziad mishe in erroro mide
<amin> in tuye terminal miad
<grohiikdrog> amin: sharmande man ba fortran kar nakardam vali gamoon konam dare ye filei ro mikhone ke nmitune ya inke dare moteghaeeri ro meghdar dehi mikone ke full shode o error mide
<amin> agha mercc az komaket
<grohiikdrog> amin: nmidunam array dare ya na vali shayad toye array mirize o sar riz mishe !
<grohiikdrog> amin: sharmande agar komaki natonestam konam
<amin> are array dare
<amin> ghorbanat bazam merc ;)
<grohiikdrog> amin: to fortran ro nmidonam vali to zaban haeii mesle C++ chon modiriyat dade ba khode programmer hast agar array bezane biroon errror mide
<grohiikdrog> amin: shayad inja ham hamintori shode bashe
<amin> chera mizane birun?
<amin> elatesh chie?
<grohiikdrog> amin: agar be code dastresi dari toole arraye ro bishtar kon
<grohiikdrog> amin: ehtemalan tedad mahdodi az vorodi ro barash taiin kardan
<amin> ye include file dare ke mishe array ro bishtar kard
<grohiikdrog> amin: agar ye chizi mesle linklist toye barname piyade sazi nashode bashe pas barname nevis omade o tedad max vorodi ro hads zade ke agar shoma bishtar az oon had vorodi bedi error mide
<grohiikdrog> amin: emtehan kon agar bishtar az tedad vorodi bashe error mide ya na ?!
<amin> ehtemalan hamine hala bazam emtehan mikonam
<amin> shoma fataq inja on mishsi?
<grohiikdrog> amin: na chetori mage ? jaye dige ham hast ke on sham ?!
<amin> tu yahoo messenger ya jaei ke bishtar on beshi
<amin> akhe man taze ba linux kar mikonam vase hamin soal ziad vasam pish miad
<grohiikdrog> man ettefaghan inja bishtar ON misham
<amin> pas haminja mozahemet misham
<grohiikdrog> mamolan biyay inja ke behtare agar dostane dige ham ON bashan mitunan bishtar komak konan man ham noob hastam pro nistam
<grohiikdrog> amin: shoma morahemin, khoshhal misham agar komaki az dastam bar biyad
<amin> vaghean merc az rahnamaeit
<grohiikdrog> amin: your wellcome
<amin> felan ;)
<grohiikdrog> amin: good luck
<mhd> slm
<mhd> hi !
<mhd> i want clean my recent file in dash home i cant clean it
<mhd> how to clean it
<mhd> help me please !!
<JAVACODER> mhd: hi
<faraday__> salam
<faraday__> kasi hast inja
<faraday__> man gnome nasb kardam roo ubuntu 13.04
<faraday__> restart ke kardam safhe login miad
<faraday__> vali na dokmehaye keyboardam kaar mikone
<faraday__> na mouse
<faraday__> alan ba live umadam
<faraday__> chera injoori shode akhe? :/
<faraday__>  
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-09
<faraday> salam
<faraday> ubuntu man pokide
<faraday> hishki be dadam nemirese :/
<faraday> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,67632.msg563268.html#new
<s_faraday> سلام
<anoNxeRo> salam
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: لینوکسم پکیده
<s_faraday> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,67632.msg563262.html#msg563262
<s_faraday> :-(
<s_faraday> الان تو وینم
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, to grub boro to on yeki gozinash
<anoNxeRo> chiye esmesh
<anoNxeRo> ah yadam raft
<anoNxeRo> aftab khorde to saram hichi yadam nis
<anoNxeRo> onja ehtemalan bayad edev ro nasb koni
<anoNxeRo> brb
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: ok
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: merci
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: grubo nemiare asan vaghty sys bala miad
<s_faraday1> ok grubo avordam
<anoNxeRo> boro to recovery
<anoNxeRo> log ro bekhon
<s_faraday1> alan ye menu umad
<s_faraday1> gozinehash ine
<s_faraday1> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub,network, root, system-summary
<s_faraday1> anoNxeRo: kodumesho beram agha
<anoNxeRo> grub inaro nadare? :/
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, to midoni?
<s_faraday1> anoNxeRo: esme menusham ine:
<s_faraday1> recovery menu (filesystem state : read-only)
<s_faraday1> :|
<apache> سلام
<apache> یه مشکلی تو ارتباط با اینترنت داشتم
<apache> کسی هست بتونه کمکم کنه
<anoNxeRo> !ask | apache
<lubotu3> apache: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo:  salam. chi ro?
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, salam, moshkele s_faraday1 :/
<apache> من میخوام از طریق لپتابم به اینترنت وصل شم
<anoNxeRo> mige to grub in menu hast, man ubuntu  nadaram nemidoanm grubesh chera injoriye
<apache> ولی مودم ندارم
<anoNxeRo> ba chi mikhay vasl shi pas?
<apache> تو شرکتمون اینترنت تحت شبکه هست
<apache> با ویندوز راحت وصل میشم
<apache> ولی با اوبونتو نه
<s_faraday1> Melissa-: help me pls :/
<anoNxeRo> apache, boro to shell, bezan ifconfig -a
<apache> خیلی از راهنمایی های سایت ها روخوندم
<Melissa-> s_faraday1:  ye bar dastano mokhtasaro mofid migi?
<apache> دستور eth0
<apache> خیلی سخته!
<anoNxeRo> ya inkaro kon ya bezan sudo apt-get install network-manager
<anoNxeRo> apache, na sakht nis,
<anoNxeRo> apache,  bezan sudo apt-get install network-manager
<anoNxeRo> apache, inam javab mide dhclient eth0
<anoNxeRo> age eth0 bashe
<apache> این بسته رو که ندارم از کجا میخواد بخونه
<anoNxeRo> hmm
<s_faraday1> Melissa-: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,67632.msg563262.html#msg563262
<anoNxeRo> apache, pas bezan sudo dhclient eth0
<apache> یه لحظه صبر کنین تا من روشنش کنم با تشکر
<apache> ببخشید منتظر موندید من حاضرم!
<apache> کسی نیست؟
<anoNxeRo> apache, sudo dhclient eth0
<apache> cannot find
<apache> device eth0
<apache> این پیغام رو داد
<apache> راستی من با ویندوز با ip 172.16.10.103 به شبکه وصل میشم
<anoNxeRo> apache, bezan sudo ifconfig -a
<apache> خوب چیشو بگم خیلی نوشته
<anoNxeRo> ye eth
<anoNxeRo> ye lo
<anoNxeRo> ye wan
<anoNxeRo> nanavehste apache
<apache> lo & wlan0 ok
<anoNxeRo> eth nadari apache
<apache> نه
<anoNxeRo> ba -a zadi?
<apache> خیلی وضعم وخیمه
<apache> آره
<anoNxeRo> hmm
<anoNxeRo> vazet vakhime
<anoNxeRo> chon ke aslan lanet bala nayomade
<apache> ممنون که رکی
<anoNxeRo> bezan lspci -nn |grep -v network
<apache> این مشکل منه یا شبکه
<apache> یه دو سه صفحه ای نوشت!
<anoNxeRo> bezan lspci -l |grep -i net
<apache> دنبال چی بگردم
<anoNxeRo> in dastoro bezani
<anoNxeRo> khodesh kart shabakero payda mikone
<Melissa-> s_faraday1:  na vala . nemidoonam
<anoNxeRo>  lspci -k|grep -i ethernet
<apache> یه چیزای نوشته
<apache> atheros com. ...
<anoNxeRo> kamel benevis
<apache> 02:00.0 ethernet controller :atheros communications inc. ar8162 fast ethernet (rev 10)
<apache> دو تا دستور قبلی خیلی بودن
<anoNxeRo> ok
<anoNxeRo> hamin khobe
<apache> حل شد
<anoNxeRo> apache, bezan sudo dhclient wlan0
<apache> داره فکر میکنه!
<apache> چرا جوابی نمی ده
<anoNxeRo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126
<anoNxeRo> dalil dare
<anoNxeRo> http://pensivepenguin.com/2013/01/03/how-to-install-atheros-wired-drivers/
<anoNxeRo> apache, inaro bekhon
<apache> میتونی خلاصشو بگی بدونم دنبال جی هستم
<anoNxeRo> kholase nadar
<anoNxeRo> onjaro bekhon tozi dade
<anoNxeRo> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential
<anoNxeRo> wget http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.6/compat-wireless-3.6.8-1-snpc.tar.bz2
<anoNxeRo> tar -xf compat-wireless-3.6.8-1-snpc.tar.bz2
<anoNxeRo> cd compat-wireless-3.6.8-1-snpc
<anoNxeRo> ./scripts/driver-select alx
<anoNxeRo> make
<anoNxeRo> sudo make install
<anoNxeRo> sudo modprobe alx
<apache> بعدش از کجا فهمیدی این مربوط بlenovo
<anoNxeRo> in kholasashe
<apache> باشه من این دستورا رو وارد می کنم ان شا الله که حل بشه دمتم گرم
<anoNxeRo> apache, ino bezan  sudo modprobe alx
<apache> این ماژول رو نتونست پیدا کنه
<anoNxeRo> ok pas bayad nasbesh koni
<anoNxeRo> apache, ubunuti chand ro dari?
<apache> 12.04
<apache> amd 64
<apache> یعنی میخوای بگی کارت شبکه رو نشناخت؟
<elisa87> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137904/stuck-at-busybox-v1-18-4-ubuntu-11-18-4-2ubuntu2-built-in-shell-ash-enter-h any idea how to fix this boot error?
<anoNxeRo> are apache
<anoNxeRo> age mishakht to ifcofig miyomad
<apache> از کجا دانلودش کنم
<apache> میشه بگین از کجا باید این بسته رو گیرش بیارم
<anoNxeRo> to repo online search ko
<apache> آدرس اولی که بهم دادی خط اول دستورش رو تایپ کردم این می گه
<apache> E: invalid operation instal
<anoNxeRo> 2ta ll
<apache> سلام میخواستم بپرسم چهجوری میشه درایور کارت شبکه با مشخصات زیر رو نصب کرد
<apache> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)
<apache> Lenovo G580
<apache> سلام میخواستم بپرسم چهجوری میشه درایور کارت شبکه با مشخصات زیر رو نصب کرد [02:41 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10) [02:42] <apache> Lenovo G580
<anoNxeRo> apache, man ke bet goftam ke
<apache> iهر چی تو وب می گردم چیزی گیر نیارم
<apache> بابا من صفر کیلوترم
<anoNxeRo> apache, be sefr rabti nadare
<anoNxeRo> bebin dastorateshobarat neveshtam
<apache> خب من هم گفتم چه جوابی داد
<anoNxeRo> apache, mitoni ba wireless vasl shi?
<apache> آره اما اجازه ندارم شبکه وایرلس رو خوب میشناسه
<anoNxeRo> apache, chera ejaze nadari?
<anoNxeRo> apache, alan kari nemitoni bokoni
<anoNxeRo> bayad vasyi be net vasl shi
<apache> نمیتونم دانلودش کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> bedone wifi?
<apache> نه با یه سیستم دیگه
<apache> با ویندوز
<anoNxeRo> chera mitoni
<apache> خوب از کجا دانلودش کنم
<anoNxeRo> w8 kon
<apache> چی
<apache> تو رو خدا سریع تر باید قطع کنم
<apache> خدا حافظ شاید بعدا مزاحم بشم الان وقتم تموم شد
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-02
<ali_> سلام من تازه وارد محیط لینوکس شدم کسی میتونه راجع به لینوکس سی ان سی کمکم کنه؟
<ali_> من لیسانس روباتیک دارم حالا میخواهم ربات های صنعتی رو با این کنترل کنم اما قسمت ربات scara مشخصاتش رو نگفته
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-03
<jalili> yottanami: ping
<jalili> saeed dige inja nemiad?
<pc> سلام بچه ها کسی می تونی در مورد ابونتو وان بهم توضیح بده
<yahya> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-04
<jalili> sorate write iso fedora bayad chand bashe?
<Ali__> hi
<Ali__> any body here ?
<smss1995> Hi
<smss1995> Yeah
<Saeid> salam efazati ro koja mitonam peyda konam ? manzuram tu irc hast
<iraj> Saeid:  dorud
<iraj> Saeid: #tehlug   #technotux
<iraj> Saeid:  alan online niiis
<Saeid> iraj, mamnunam
<iraj> Saeid:  khahesh
<Saeid> iraj, shoma python baladi ?
<iraj> Saeid:  yess
<Saeid> ba twisted framework kar kardi ?
<iraj> Saeid:  na  hanuz .
<Saeid> efazati kar nakarde ?
<Saeid> akhe ghadima (un moghe ke hanuz hichi yad nadashtam ;) ) un python kar mikard goftam shayad un balad bashe
<ubuntu2> salam
<ubuntu2> chejoori web camo mishe  dar ubuntu test kard?
<ubuntu2> camera...
<ubuntu1> man doorbinamo dar ubuntu nemishnase
<ubuntu1> chi kaar konam :(((((((((((
<ubuntu1> baraye projam mikham az webcam data bekhoonam
<ubuntu1> :((
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-05
<dawood> hi
<dawood> is there anybody here who is familiar with SNMP configuration in Linux?
<sajjad> salam
<sajjad> agha ye soal?
<sajjad> chera tu terminal minevisam cd downloads mige hachin directory ndarym?
<sajjad> mamnun az divare khunemun
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> webcame man dar ubuntu shenakhte nemishe chi kaar konam? :?
<ubuntu1> mamnooon age help bedin :(
<ubuntu1> baraye poroje binaei mashin mikham :|
<Azitrex> ubuntu1, driveresh ro nasb kardi ?
<ubuntu1_> <azitrex> chejoori nasb konam?
<ubuntu1_> Driveresh nasb nist :(
<Azitrex> ubuntu1, khub nasb kon dg !!!
<Azitrex> ubuntu1, search kon to net poreh
<ubuntu1_> nafahmidam chejoori taki nasb konam
<ubuntu1_> mikhast UVC
<ubuntu1_> ro nasb kone
<ubuntu1_> ke hajmesh mishod 3 G
<ubuntu1_> chejoori taki Driveresha nasb konam?
<Azitrex> google is your friend , hatman to google hast
<ubuntu1_> vaght nadaram
<ubuntu1_> balad nisid?
<ubuntu1_> ubuntu nemidoonam :|
<Azitrex> vaght nadaram manam ;)
<ubuntu1_> ajab :|
<ubuntu1_> shoma ubuntu baladid kho
<ubuntu1_> :|
<Saeid> سلام
<ubuntu1_> pas injaa baraye chie?
<ubuntu1_> :(
<Saeid> مشکلتون چیه ؟
<Saeid> من پشت پی سی نبودم الان اومدم
<ubuntu1_> mamnoon lotf kardid ... man webcamam dar ubuntu shenakhte nemishe .. baraye poroje binaei maashin mikham azash data bekhoonam
<ubuntu1_> narm afzare cheese ro nasb kardam ke chizi neshoon nadad ...
<ubuntu1_> mitoonid komakam konid?
<ubuntu1_> سلام راسی ...
<ubuntu1_> ubuntu 12.10 dar VM ham hast
<Saeid> پس سیستم اصلی شما ویندوزه ؟
<ubuntu1_> bale ubuntu nemidoonam .... :(
<Saeid> تو ویندوز وب کمتون رو میشناسه و میتونین باهاش کار کنین ؟
<ubuntu1_> bale
<ubuntu1_> lsusb ro zadam
<ubuntu1_> mouse ro ovord baa USB hub
<ubuntu1_> webcam nadaram microphone ham nadaram bolangoo ham nadaram :|
<ubuntu1_> halaa man baraye projam webcamo mikhaam :(
<Saeid> حتما باید رو لینوکس باشه ؟
<ubuntu1_> bale
<Saeid> با چه زبونی میخواین برنامه نویسی کنین ؟
<ubuntu1_> c++ qtcreator
<ubuntu1_> man baa cheese ham web camo nemitoonam baaaz konam
<ubuntu1_> Driveresh yani nasb nist
<ubuntu1_> ?
<ubuntu1_> chejoori driveresho tanhaa baraye webcam nasb konam
<ubuntu1_> ke hajme dl nare balaa?
<Saeid> تو لینوکس همه چیز از هم مستقل هست
<Saeid> اون مهم نیست
<ubuntu1_> alan barname man webcamo baaz mikone amaa webcam chizi neshoon nemide
<Saeid> ولی من حقیقتش نمیدونم چطوری
<ubuntu1_> ahawn
<ubuntu1_> ok
<ubuntu1_> tnc
<ubuntu1_> tnx *
<Saeid> مدل وب کمتون چی هست ؟
<ubuntu1_> kaci ro ham nemishnasin balad baashe ? az bachehaye injaa
<Saeid> تو پوشه ی /dev معمولا درایور ها (بلاک دیوایس ها) وجود دارن
<Saeid> من تازه اینجا اومدم خودمم
<Saeid> به هر حال شرمنده
<ubuntu1_> na khahesh mamnoon
<Saeid> ubuntu1, از نرم افزار
<Saeid> xchat
<Saeid> استفاده کنید بهتره
<ubuntu1> chi?hast?
<Saeid> صرفا برای چت در آی آر سی هستش
<Saeid> یک نرم افزاره
<Saeid> apt-get install xchat
<Saeid> دستور بالا رو تو ترمینال بزنین
<Saeid> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ubuntu1> ok tnx dare dl mishe
<Saeid> خواهش میکنم OK
<ubuntu1> chejoori mishe raft be ye kanal? che kanali bachehaash heirfe ei tar hasan?
<Saeid> خب اگر زبان شما خوبه برو کانال های خارجی
<Saeid> /join #chanal-name
<Saeid> با دستور بالا میتونی کانال عوض کنی
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-07
<albert_> Hi to all I just wanna test :)
<marandi> salam , bache ha in barnameie lan messenger rooie 64bit nasb nemishe ! kasi mitoone komakam kone compilesh konam ?!
<marandi> salam , bache ha in barnameie lan messenger rooie 64bit nasb nemishe ! kasi mitoone komakam kone compilesh konam ?!
<mhabibi> سلام. آقا این فایرفاکس من برای بعضی از سایتا فونت رو لود نمی کنه و هیچ نوشته ای هم نشون نمیده. تو گوگل هم زدم همه راه ها رو امتحان کردم نشد
<mhabibi> کسی راه حلی نداره؟
<Azitrex> mhabibi, masalan che siti ro inturi miareh ?
<mhabibi> گوگل
<mhabibi> دقیقا مث این عکسا که اینجاس
<mhabibi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/118346/firefox-doesnt-display-website-text
<mhabibi> ولی راه حل هایی که هست هیچ کدوم جواب نمیده
<mhabibi> باز هم سوال در جاهای دیگه هست ولی راه حل هاشون جواب نداد
<Azitrex> aramesheto hefz kon va doneh doneh moshkelo begoo google ro alan moshkel dari ?
<mhabibiz> گوگل و بعضی سایت های دیگه رو
<Azitrex> text haro kolan nemiareh ?
<mhabibiz> نه. هیچی
<Azitrex> hichi nemiareh ?!
<mhabibiz> از اینجا میشه عکس بفرستم ببینید؟
<Azitrex> na
<mhabibiz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/118346/firefox-doesnt-display-website-text دقیقا مث عکسایی که اینجاست
<Azitrex> pas 1 chizaee miareh :)
<Azitrex> khub
<Azitrex> ba https zadi ? http ro ham emtehan kon bebin hamoonturie ?
<mhabibiz> بله همونطوره
<Azitrex> faghat ba FireFox moshkel dari yani to 1 browsereh dg ok miad ?
<Azitrex> version FireFoxet ?
<mhabibiz> بله توی کروم. اوپرا درست میاد
<mhabibiz> 29
<mhabibiz> آخریش
<Azitrex> chizi ham to search baresh mizani ke search koneh resultesham text hash nemiad ?
<mhabibiz> نه. توی نتیجه هم هیچی نوشته هاشو نمی آره
<Azitrex> boro View > Character Encoding ro bebin ro kodom tik khurdeh ?
<mhabibiz> Unicode
<mhabibiz> تغییرشم دادم فرقی نکرد
<Azitrex> to hamoon masir bebin auto detect off hast ya na?
<mhabibiz> بله
<Azitrex> az vpn , proxy , tunnel estefadeh mikoni ?
<mhabibiz> از تور استفاده می کنم. ولی در هر دو حالت روشن و خاموش تست کردم همونطوره
<mhabibiz> الان روی Auto detect هستش
<Azitrex> site haye farsi ro ham ok miareh ?
<mhabibiz> تا جایی که دیدم فارسی ها رو میاره
<Azitrex> chand dalil be zehnam mireseh :
<Azitrex> 1- FireFox ino cache kardeh 1 cntrol f5 bezan 2- Font defaultesho nemituneh az ro localet peyda koneh  3- ba https moshkel dari
<mhabibiz> 1 که نشد. 2 فونت پیش فرضشو چندبار عوض کردم نشد. 3 سایت های دیگه اس اس ال دار رو میاره :(
<Saeid> سلام mhabibiz مشکل چیه ؟
<mhabibiz> سلام
<mhabibiz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/478130/firefox-doesnt-show-texts?noredirect=1#comment636510_478130
<mhabibiz> این جا توضیح دادم سعید
<Saeid> OK
<Saeid> درسته این مشکل شایعیه
<Saeid> حتما سیستم عاملت لینوکسه
<Saeid> درسته ؟
<Saeid> mhabibiz:
<Azitrex> mhabibiz, aha 1 kari bokon to hamoon safehe google ke barat naghes miad page sourcesh ro bebin ke text haye page tush hast ya na
<Saeid> Azitrex: من این مشکل برام پیش اومده تا به حال حل کردمش تجربشو دارم
<Saeid> مرورگرش مشکل نداره
<mhabibiz> سعید: بله خب. گنوم استفاده می کنم
<Saeid> OK
<Saeid> ببین
<Azitrex> Saeid, fonteh ?
<Saeid> فایرفکست رو باز کن
<Saeid> برو تو تنظیماتش
<Saeid> تب
<Saeid> content
<Saeid> روی
<Saeid> advanced
<Saeid> کلیک کن
<Saeid> تمام فونت ها رو بزار روی
<Azitrex> 2 ta advance dareh
<Saeid> تو زیرمنوی کانتنت
<Saeid> content->advanced
<Saeid> بعد تمام فونت ها رو بزار روی
<Saeid> sans-seri
<Saeid> f
<mhabibiz> سعید: همه فونتا رو عوض کردم چندبار. باز هم نشده
<Saeid> نه
<Saeid> این که روی
<Saeid> sans-serf
<Saeid> باشه مهمه
<Saeid> همه
<Saeid> بعد یک تیک وجود داره
<Saeid> Allow pages ...
<Saeid> اون تیک رو هم باید ورداری
<Saeid> سایز هارو
<Saeid> بالایی ۱۶ بعدیش ۱۲ و بعدیش رو هم بزار روی
<Saeid> none
<Saeid> البته دقت کن که اون بالا هم روی عربیک باشه
<Saeid> font for : arabic
<Azitrex> vaseh man hamashun sans-serf nadareh
<Saeid> پس از توی سافور سنتر نصب کن
<Saeid> این فونت رو
<mhabibiz> آقا حل شد. توی همون لینک آسک ابونتو یکی توی کامنتا جواب داد
<Saeid> Ok
<Saeid> about:config
<mhabibiz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/478130/firefox-doesnt-show-texts?noredirect=1#comment636516_478130
<Saeid> خب اینم که همینی که من گفتمو گفته
<Saeid> گفته تیک
<Saeid> Allow ....
<Saeid>  رو وردار
<Saeid> اگر بخوای حرفه ای تر عمل کنی
<Saeid> یه راه وجود داره
<Saeid> جالبه
<Saeid> من این کارو قبلا کردم ولی الان نه
<Saeid> فونت
<Saeid> tahoma
<Saeid> رو از ویندوز کپی کن تو لینوکست
<Saeid> بعد نصبش کن
<Saeid> بعد تو موزیلات یک تب جدید باز کن
<Saeid> تو آدرس بنویس
<Saeid> about:config
<Saeid> هر جا فونت دیدی بنویس
<Saeid> tahoma
<Saeid> اونجا کانفیگ های موزیلا رو به طور کامل میتونی ببینی
<Saeid> خیلی جالبه
<Azitrex> Saeid akhe tahoma adam geryash migire :D
<mhabibiz> سعید:‌آره راه حل تو هم همین بود. ولی من اینقدر داشتم جابجا می شدم بین اینجا و آسک ابونتو ندیدمش اصلا
<mhabibiz> به هرحال مرسی دوستان.
<mhabibiz> شب خوش
<Saeid> Azitrex: :D
<Saeid> Azitrex: من میدونی از چه فونتی خوشم میاد
<Saeid> lucida mac
<Saeid> خیلی قشنگه
<Azitrex> narm nis
<Saeid> ولی متاسفانه فارسی رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه
<Saeid> ;(
<Saeid> حیف
<Saeid> اگر دیدی جواب ندادم بدون نیستم ;)
<Azitrex> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-08
<ali__> salam
<ali__> bale
<Saeid> سلام
<robotic89> سلام کسی باginuxcncکارکرده؟
<Am-Kali> سلام
<Am-Kali> کسی نیست؟
<Azitrex> Saeid, ?
<Saeid> الان اومدم تازه
<saviz-s1> سلام
<saviz-s1> دوستان فکر کنم یکی منو حک کرده کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-01
<Farid> ashkan
<alizprog> salam
<alizprog> kasi hast
<alizprog> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-03
<bluesky> salam  be hame
<bluesky> kasi balade ke chetori mishe debian ro tahte lan rooye ye system dg nasb kard?
<bluesky> man alan ye win va ye laptop daram va mikham rooye lap debian nasb konam
<danialbehzadi> bluesky: چرا با فلش نصب نمی‌کنی؟
<bluesky> danialbehzadi: chandta felash daram motasefane kharab shodan
<bluesky> mikham in ravesh ro ham emtehan konam
<bluesky> nemidoonam chera
<oldoz> سلام
<oldoz> چطوری میتونم یه پخش کندده برای اونتو پیدا کنم
<Vivalina> '
<musa> salam.chetor mishe ba ip iran az site oracle jdk8 ro download kard?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-04
<thomson> :)
<thomson> che ajab irc bala umad
<thomson> ls -ltrh :D
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-05
<Wisaic> Hi
<ZOMORROD> سلام
<ZOMORROD> من می خواستم اوبونتو رو طوری تنظیم کنم که با کمترین سخت افزار ممکن به خوبی جواب بده.
<ZOMORROD> کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه؟
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> salam
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> من اوبونتو 14.04 دارم مدتیه مشکل آپدیت دارم
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> ارور میده
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> اما با مرورگر میتونم از اینترنت استفاده کنم
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> در حالی که برای آپدیت ارور میده و میگه اتصال اینترنت رو چک کن
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> نظرتون چیه؟
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> ؟
<goliiiiiiiiiiiii> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-06
<alocer> salam kasi midoni chejori mishe bishtar az 3 monitor ro extend kard ? \
<diercy> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-07
<ProSaied> Salam Hame
<zeroday> چه خلوته
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-06
<mehdi> سلام
<mehdi> چگونه می توانم رمز ديده شده در وای فای لينوکس مينت را غير فعال کنم
<mehdi> چگونه می توانم رمز ديده شده در وای فای لينوکس مينت را غير فعال کنم
<FSh> salam
<FSh> man mikham bedonam Aya filter shakni ham baraye ubuntu hast mesle psiphon baraye android va windows
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-07
<debian> s
<debian> سلام
<Guest55863> من دبیان را نصب کردم
<Guest55863> http://uupload.ir/files/dpm9_screenshot_(10).png
<Guest55863> به مشکل برخوردم
<Guest55863> به علاوه مشکل بالا میخوام دسکتاپ گرافیکی گنوم شل را نصب کنم روی دبیان باید چه کدی را وارد کنم
<Guest55863> در موقع اپدیت کردن سیستم ارور /var/lib/dpkg/lock را میدهد
<Guest55863> که در تصویر بالا امده است
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-08
<roohallah> salam
<roohallah> kasi dar morede amniat ubuntu etelaat dare?
<roohallah> aya viruse felash migire?
<roohallah> hello
<roohallah> any bodys there
<a1dfff01> salam
<aptcow> Salam aleik
<a1dfff01> wow
<a1dfff01> سلام گاو!
<aptcow> Dorood
<aptcow> kesi mano seda zad?
<a1dfff01> چی شده؟
<a1dfff01> اگر ناراحتتون میکنه این گاو رو شوت کنید!
<aptcow> kesi mano seda zad?
<a1dfff01> lol
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-09
<saeb> سلام
<saeb> کسی فاروق رو ندیده؟
<saeb> سوال اماتوری پایتونی دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-11
<vahid95> سلام کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-12
<ubuntu> سلام من میخوام لینوکس رو نصب کن
<Guest58159> سلام من میخوام لینوکس رو نصب کن
<mojtaba_lol> join
<Guest58159> کدام نسخه جذاب و دارای  کارایی مناسب است
<mojtaba_lol> میتونید از گوگل فیلم آموزش نصب لینوکس را دانلود کنید
<Guest58159> اموزش نصبشو بلدم
<mojtaba_lol> کالی لینوکس
<Guest58159> کار کردم ولی کنده
<Guest58159> من با اوبونتو بک ترک کالی لینوکس کوبونتو تایلز دبیان کار کردم
<mojtaba_lol> قسمت هایی که حافظه های رم و هارد برای vmwer مقدار گذاری کردی لابد کم بوده
<Guest58159> نمیدونم چرا محیطشون دلچسب نیست
<mojtaba_lol> منم یه مشکل در کالی لینوکس دارم
<Guest58159> اون چیه
<mojtaba_lol> هر چی سرچ میکنم وای فای های اطراف رو پیدا نمیکنه
<Guest58159> کارت شبکت نصبه
<mojtaba_lol> اره
<Guest58159> فقط یکبار نصب کردی یا بیشتر؟
<mojtaba_lol> چند بار نصب کردم روشن و خاموش هم کردم فایده ایی نداشت
<Guest58159> روی ماشین مجازی نصب کردی
<mojtaba_lol> اره
<mojtaba_lol> vmwer
<mojtaba_lol> vmware
<Guest58159> من نصب کردم از ویندوز سوییچ میکنه اینترنتم وصله خوب میخوای یه فیلم بسازم بهت بدم دوباره نصب کنی
<mojtaba_lol> اگه زحمتتون نمیشه ممنون میشم
<Guest58159> چجوری بهت فیلمو بدم یه ذرم زمان میبره
<Guest58159> اپلود کنم لینکشو بذارم اینجا
<mojtaba_lol> از تلگرام میتونید بفرستید
<Guest58159> اره شمارمو سیو کن الان برام پیام بده 09038168549
<mojtaba_lol> چشم
<Guest58159> دارم فیلم میسازم بیا تو تلگرامم
<mojtaba_lol> اسم شریفتون؟
<Mina-A> SALAM VA KHASTE NABASHID
<Mina-A> kasi inja hast komak kone
<Mina-A> ?
<Mina_> salam
<mehdi> hi
<mehdi> نصب در کنار ویندوز مشکلی ندارد
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-05
<Behnam> hello
<Behnam> how are you my firend
<Behnam> i have a question is there any one here that could help me
<Ehsan_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-07
<safeith> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-09
<usernick> hi
<arash> agha kafe ubuntu rafte roo hava
<arash> key dorost mishe?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-10
<arash> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-11
<gmott> hey
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-04
<mm_> انجمن برای شمام خطا میده ؟
<mohsen_> سلام
<mohsen_> میگم گروه تلگرام راه افتاده دوباره؟
<home> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-06
<ali_> salam
<ali_> کسی هست؟
<HassaN__> سلام خسته نباشید ، یک سوال داشتم خواستم بدونم نرم افزار gimp از فرمت psd پشتیبانی میکنه ؟
<btavakkoli> HassaN__: نه کامل، باز می کنه و حتی ذخیره می کنه ولی لایه‌ها و اسمارت آبجکت‌ها و ... لزوما مثل فتوشاپ باز نمیشه
<HassaN__> ممنونم
<ali_> سلام میخواستم زمان روشن موندن صفحه بره بالا چطور باید اینکارو کنم؟
<ali_> در ابونتو 16
<bdsvs> Hello
<HassaN__> سلام چطوری میتونم درایورهای لبتاب و نصب کنم بسوند rpm هست . دقت کردید بسوند با ب نوشتم اون حروف و ندارم اونو چطوری بیدا کنم ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-07
<hassan__> سلام کسی میدونه چطوری تو برنامه نانو فایل تور باز میکنم بعد ذخیر و ببندمش تا دوباره وارد ترمینال بشم دستور بعدی رو بدم
<nika> lol
<nika> --help
<hassan> سلام خواستم بدونم میشه رو تغییر زبان کلید ترکیبی گذاشت ؟
<mobin> hi
<mobin> any body there?
<mobin> hey
<mobin> ?
<mobin> no body there?
<mobin> please answer?
<mobin> hey guys?
<mobin> no body there?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-08
<mahziar> سلام. ببخشید من تازه اوبونتو ۱۸.۰۴ نصب کردم ولی بعد از نصب گاهی وقتا موقع ریست کردن یا حتی خاموش کردن سیستم هنگ میکنه و هیچی کار نمیکنه. موقه نصب هم ۳۰ گیگ روت دادم. ۸ گیگم سواپ. رمم هم ۸ گیگه.البته ۱گیگم بوت و مابقی هوم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-10
<uselessnoob> salam kasi hast ?
<uselessnoob> man xubuntu ro ruye flash nasb kardam (live cd nist)
<uselessnoob> dishab kar kard vali alan mikham flasho be pc vasl conam grub ro miare vli vaghti ubuntu ro click mikonam bad s 5 dgige mige cannot find boot partition
<uselessnoob> chikar konam ?
<uselessnoob> vali alan ro laptopam ejra mishe
<uselessnoob> faghat ye error mide bad ye kilid mizanam xubuntu bala mia
<uselessnoob> d
<shamishar> سلام به همه
<shamishar> خدا حافظ پس بعلا
<shamishar> فعلا
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-03
<mgolbaz2012> kaC has?
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-02
<hooman> کسی هست؟
<hooman> q
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-06
<mohsen76> سلام
<mohsen76> ببخشید
<mohsen76> اوبونتویی کسی داریم؟
<mohsen76> جواب بدید لطفا :/
<mohsen76> :/
<mohsen76> :)
<mohsen76> :((((((((((((
<mohsen76> :(
<mohsen76> مخازن اوبونتو میخوام
<mohsen76> مال من آفه
